# Soppy Golden Retriever Owners ~Part 2~



## Bels (Aug 21, 2004)

New home Ladies and Doggies ...

Love ... Bels x


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Awww thanks Bels

Teddy is just tucking into a roast beef dinner  DH and I regretted making it as it's so hot so we had a bit and Teddy had the rest I bet he's had a fivers worth of roast beef for his tea!   

Axxxx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Ooooh lucky Teddy.

I just cannot believe it - Lottie knows roundabout the times of her meals and starts to pester me. She appears to have added to that the the time of the tablet wrapped in chicken   . She's in for a shock when they're finished


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

That's how teddy was with his poorly foot! 

How is her head?

Axxx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Well she scratched it and made it really bleed so now there's a huge scab on it. So I can't see under that to see whats going on


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

When's she back at the vet?

Axxx


----------



## claire2000 (Apr 30, 2006)

Hi,
Is this the place for pets?

I have two staffys Tess 8 and Bruno 2, a lizard 2 hamsters and 10 fish! House full 

My old girl (Tess) has had surgery just lately, test show the lumps removed were a malignant mammary tumor and also a mast cell tumor on her thigh.

She is back to her old mischievous self now just got to keep an eye on her.

My 2 are constantly winding each other up fighting over toys lol
They drive me crazy but i couldn't change them for nothing.

Claire xx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi Claire

This is a thread for Golden Retrievers Hun!   I've asked for the Mods to change the title as I think a lot of people don't know what the GR stands for.  You're welcome to stay and chat as you'll see we have other honarary GR's but mainly the talk is about them and their antics!

Sorry to hear that Tess has been poorly it's horrible when one of our furbabies isn't well.  for you and Tess.

Axxxx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Oh big big hugs for Claire and Tess    . I hope she's OK Claire.

Its made me thing actually that there should be a thread on here for all dogs. Lottie and I would join that one too - because we will join anything as you have noticed


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Done one  

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=150671.0


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Time for a walk

<a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxdm824YYGB%2526i%253D16%252F16%255F2%255F27%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">









Lottie taking me as usual. Can't believe I never took her to any training 

This morning she sat on the settee watching the front door growling in PREPERATION for the postie. It was ages before he was due...........


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

How are all the goldies doing with this heat? Honey and Daisy are loving the pool - especially Daisy who is happy to just walk around and around for ages to cool off. Poor loves, they do suffer with that thick coat in this weather.


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

My little baby is ok!  I've been busy this week cos I started my new job and also Oscar (our oldest cat) has been poorly so poor old ted's been a bit neglected! (well I say neglected just not quite as ruined as normal!).

Hope they're all ok and Fredster's doing well!

Axxxxxx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

How are all the children?

Lottie is just a bundle of cuddly norty at the moment  . I guess because I went away from a few days  . At the moment she is refusing to come inside because next door have a barBQ going on. How embarassing


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Hee hee, sorry to intrude but Lotties naughtiness did make me chuckle!  

I have a big fat hairy white thing here, that would do EXACTLY the same!


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

humf - ladies I totally missed this thread and didn't see you all posting - thought you'd all gone quiet! 

Poor Fredster has Kennel Cough I think - We went to training class last week and the guy said Kennel Cough is rife - sure enough a few days later Fred starts with it! 

It is pretty mild at the moment - he just makes a few funny noises when he wakes up or gets to excited or if he is pulling at his lead. I am just keeping an eye on it at the moment as I understand it should go away on it's own but if it gets worse I'll take him to the vets for some abs. Poor Fred can't play with his girlfriend next door or his other mates for a bit though  

Emma I am so with you on the refusing to come inside thing - Fred does it all the time and he is too big and heavy now for me to pick him up - He has also started doing what he used to do as a pup again and laying down on the floor at the entrance to the park and refusing to come home - it is extremely embarrasing as lots of people point and laugh and I look like a complete fool! Good treats are essential to get him home. 

Mandy I am sorry to hear your cat is poorly - I hope he is on the mend. 

Hello to everyone else xx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

OMG - Freddy at the park entrance    

Oooh Lottie had Kennel Cough once - it went away on its own tho.

We're back to the vets on Saturday to get her head looked at again  

She's very bored at the moment as I'm on 2ww but also have a most horrible abcess on my tooth  . So I'm not playing or doing enough to her liking. Poor Lottie - but she'll have to just put up with it at the moment I'm afraid


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

I am sure Lottie understands  . Sorry to hear about your absess - sounds awful - could that have been caused by the meds? I know when my friend was pregnant she got an absess and they said it was probably cause by the pregnancy so maybe it is hormone related. Fingers crossed for your TWW. I hope Lottie and you get through it together xx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Does she 'eck - little swine just came over and smacked me in the face


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Oh dear - well at least she is keeping you entertained


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

evening all

Well I'm very sad to report that little Oscar passed away peacefully at 11.30am with his dad by his side!   Dh took him back to the vet and they agreed it was for the best, apparently all his veins had started to collapse and his little body was shutting down.  So he died in his cat box with DH stroking his head! 

Teddy however is now looking for another missing pussy cat!   Looking under patio furniture in flower beds etc!  He is also stood outside like a bisto kid because some people across the back are having a bbq!!!  

Axxxxxx


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Oh Mandy so sorry


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Oh Mandy   . Thanks goodness you were both brave enough to make that decision. Poor Oscar - back with his playmates now tho   

I had to laugh at The Bisto Kid comment - OMG


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Yes poor Oscar, I reckon he's up in heaven growling at st peter to get off the settee as we speak! 

Teddy is not happy today as it's raining and he's not allowed to play out when it rains he has to go out do his business and get back in which is not what he likes to do.  In fact as I type him and DH are having a battle of wills, I'm trying not to laugh as Ted is stood in the flowerbed (which is also v naughty) looking very petulant and Dh is stood at the back door sounding quite masterful!  (to no avail! )

Axxxxx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

OMG - I wish I could see that


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

I think Teddy is feeling  because of Oscar as he looks a bit miserable!  Think it probably isn't helped by the fact that it's raining.

Axxx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Oh no - ear twiddles for Freddy please

Lottie has just gone upstairs and peed on the carpet


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Mandy   for Oscar.

Greeneyed - our dog trainer reckons benylin is goodfor kennel cough. She swears by it for clearing it up quickly.

Emma -   for your 2ww. Hope Lottie is taking good care of you. 

my girls have been angels the last few days which makes me wonder what they're plotting. We have had lots of friends around since the weekend and they were lovely. Even calm and gentle with the 2 year old who came, no bouncing even when he first arrived.


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Ahhhh - good doggies


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Guess what woke me up this morning?

Lottie licking my armpit


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Yuk! 

Cath glad to hear your girls are behaving themselves - maybe they are turning over a new leaf!! 

Yes my dog trainer said the same about benylin. Not even sure Fred had it now - he just made some funny noises for a couple of days in the morning and was rasping on the lead a bit however since Tuesday he has been right as rain. Maybe he just got over it very quickly. 

Emma   lottie peeing on the carpet! Do you think it is a protest pee as you are not playing with her as much at the moment? 

xx


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Aaaaargh 

Freddy has been in my handbag and pulled out some wedding photos (I had taken to show an old friend) and ripped them up! 

Little b******** 

Oooh sometimes don't they just try your patience


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Naughty Freddy  

Em - mmmm armpit licking is a new one. I had Daisy walking all around me before settling on my head, whining to show off the socks she had in her mouth


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

They do love socks don't they - Freddy has taken to ripping my pants up recently too!


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

And handbags are always popular arent they? I have to remember to always close mine or she nicks anything at all from it and takes it to bed.


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

There's some naughty little urchins today isn't there?!  

Teddy is feeling very frightened!   Dh has started ripping out the kitchen and Teddy isn't liking it at all, he doesn't like change and so he isn't coping well today!  He's gonna have to though because we could be 6 weeks or so til the new kitchen is in!

Axxx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Poor Teddy (did I call him freddy before  ). Lottie would hate that also.


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Poor Teddy. Though poor you too with 6 weeks without a kitchen. 

Daisy has a competition with herself every morning to see how many socks or shoes she can get in her mouth at one time. She gets very cross when we tidy up so there's nothing for her to get   She did the pants things too but has turned her nose up at the Asda replacements for my more expensive M&S undies.


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Ha Ha Cath - yes Freddy always goes for my best ones! 

Mandy 6 weeks without a kitchen - that would be a disaster for me - we live next door to a pub so I'd be in there every night for my tea!!! 

I hope it isn't too stressful honey - boy I hate home improvements - they drive me insane - We recently had our bathroom done and instead of two weeks it took about two months - everything that could go wrong did - it was a nightmare, and keeping on top of all the tradesmen is a pain - I hope you have some good relaxation techniques!!


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Evening All

Well Teddy is still looking a bit worried!  Kitchen is now completely out, but we've bought this little two-ring electric camping stove!!   So we're gonna be fine! 

There's a big bonfire outside at the moment of all the dead wood out of the kitchen, Teddy looks V cute sat in front of patio doors with Charley watching it outside! Awwww!

Axxxxxxx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Oh get a photo  

Lottie found a ball today outside the house. She ran in with it like a huge prize and is refusing to let it out of her sight. She hasn't had a good evening tho. I was in chat and there were a lot of noises came out of the computer. I found her 10 mins later hiding behind upstairs crying. She is sooooo timid - bless   

Vets in the morning to get her poorly head sorted


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

We went to vets - lump is still a bit thickened and flakey but they think its OK - just to keep an eye on it again  

But then................ oh the embarassment  

Decided to go through McDonald drive thru for brekki. Lottie knows how it works with the 2 windows etc.

I get to the 2nd window, the man hands the bag of food over, Lottie launches herself over my shoulder, head straight out the window, and tried to grab the bag!!!!!!!!!!!! The poor man was scared half to death and dropped it!! She is just soooo norty   , and I try so hard to tell her off but she doesn't care. OMG - it was funny tho.


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

How are all the goldies this week (and honorary ones as well of course)?

Em - pmpl at Lottie and the drive through. How's the lump?

Had a scare with Hon last week. She suddenly started coughing/retching on Weds lunchtime. It got so bad by the evening that dh took her to the vets where they said it was probably kennel cough and gave her a hydrocortozone (sp) injection. She's been fine ever since so wondered if she maybe swallowed a wasp. 

All off to Devon on Saturday. The girls are both looking forward to sea and cream teas.


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Oh blimey - glad she was OK. Poor Hon  .

Have a lovely holiday. I might to and find somewhere Lottie and I can do to xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Today she broke through the hedge again at mums and got next door. The neighbour apologised and said 'I'm sorry, I forgot and put some meat out again for the birds'.


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Oh Cath, i am glad Honey is feeling better now. I took Fred to the vets for a Kennel Cough vacine yesterday. 

It was an adventure. We got a new car - an estate - especially for Fred as he is getting so big. Well he has never been good in the car and is always sick in the boot - it got so he had a phobia of the car and wouldn't go within 10 feet of it. Anyway we managed to coax him back in with him sitting on my knee in the front for a bit. He got too huge for this so I sat next to him on the back seat, then we progressed to him sitting on the back seat on his own and he was fine with this. 

Well on his first trip in the new car we thought - right lets start as we mean to go on and put him in the boot. He got in fine but proceeded to throw up everywhere. 

Yesterday I stuck him in the boot again, and a minute or so later I look in the mirror nd see he is sliding head first into the back seat through a small gap at the side of the dog guard! Oh well I thought leave him on the back seat. 

On the way back I just chucked him on the back seat but a few minutes later he decides he wants on my knee and starts climbing in the front   With a lot of shouting he realises this is not a good idea so plumps for the passenger seat, gets stuck over the gear box and stays half in the front and half in the back. I somehow managed to get home without having an accident! 

DH not very pleased his new car is covered in muddy paw prints and dribble  

I have ordered one of those back seat dog hammock type of things which will hopefully be okay for him. What a pain! 

Emma, I hope Lottie is better now. 


Mandy I hope the kitchen is going to plan!!! 

Love Greeneyed xx 
Love Greeneyed xxx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Oh I hope all the babies are getting over their nasty coughs  

What a great adventure in the car   . Lottie sometimes tried to get on my shoulder - I call her Long John Lottie   

Well yesterday I had as much evidence as ever that we belong on this thread. I went to pick her up from the groomers. I opened the door and there sat the most lovely GR looking at me. And apart from the size, it looked LOADS like Lottie. Exactly the same eyes, expression, coat, and colouring. The groomers little girl was in there and I said how much Lottie had grown since I went!! It really could have been her but enormous


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Aw I bet she looks gorgeous after her pampering session xx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Lottie must be looking gorgeous at the mo. 

Had to laugh at Freddie in the car. Honey's boyf Dudley is a bit like that sometimes. His own parents put him in the boot whereas we've always had them in the back which he quite enjoys. I did one journey with him where every mile he inched farther forward starting with a paw on the handbreak, then his head poking through, two paws, body, then shifting on to the passenger seat and eventually trying to do the same shift into the drivers seat. Men! They always think they can drive better   Luckily it was a country road so I was able to pull over and explain that he wasn't being much help so could he just sit quietly till we got home.


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

OMG - they are SUCH characters


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

They do make life so much more interesting. We're going to be stopping at a McD drive through on the way down to Devon on Saturday so I'll have to see if the girls follow Lottie's example and make a dive for it  

How are Freddy and Teddy at the mo?


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Should be fun Cath  

Freddy is beautiful - he is my best mate and I am so in love with him. He has calmed down loads and is getting better all the time - he is still an awkward so and so but that just makes us laugh. Think I'll bob downstairs and give him a cuddle  

I am so soft


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Afternoon Ladies and Doggy's!

Teddy is also a sweetie this week, he's just in the garden eating a weeks worth of cat poo as we speak!!      But bless him, he's my baby and I love him!

Glad Freddy is calming himself down a bit, we told you it was a phase and he'd grow out of it! 

Well off to try and tempt him with a biscuit instead of what he is eating!

Axxxxxx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hello ladies!!

Well Teddy is feeling quite snobby tonight!! He's having his photo taken next wednesday to appear in the guardian with his mummy!  

Axxxxx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Ooooh - a famous doggy and mummy    

Do you know what day it's in? xxx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

No, my friend who's a very well published and respected behaviourist just rung me out of the blue about 5pm and said the Guardian were doing an article on Clomicalm which is a drug given to dogs with behavioural problems to try and calm them down.  My old dog Rocky had Clomicalm briefly before David got involved with his treatment and it didn't work.  Then when she asked me to talk about Rocky she said it was such an inspiring story she was going to write about him instead!  Then asked about Teddy so I told her all about Teddy and she said that she'd already got good pictures of Rocky from David but could they come and take one of me and teddy!!  So I don't know if it's for the main paper or a supplement or what, I just told her the story and she's ringing me back today.

Axxxxx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Oooh - please let me know  
I buy The Guardian everyday but it'll be   law I don't get i that day   

Oooh - how exciting!!!!

Cath - that did make me smile and go Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh   . I also often have to go and find Lottie to give her a hug. I'm sure he must get quite fed up with me.

I was very cross last night and did lots of shouting and swearing. There are always   cats in the garden and then get on my nerves. One tried to scratch Lottie before - in HER garden. Last night she went to the bottom of the garden and I suppose there was another one in the bush. It had plenty of time to clear off but obviously didn't. All I suddenly heard was lots of howling, scratching and scrabbling. I couldn't see as it was dark and was just terrified that another bloody one had attacked her. I called her back with the 'bicky' word and she doesn't have any scratches on her thank goodness. I was worried for her eyes. I think they only come in just to taunt her. I'm going to have to start getting tough to get rid of them.    

Sorry - but I hate cats anyway and I don't want them in the garden - especially if they're upsetting my Lots xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Emma - poor lottie. Apparently tiger or lion poo is supposed to be good for warding off cats. Lots of zoos sell it. The domestic cats smell a bigger beast and run for their lives  

Greeneyed - really pleased that Freddy is calming down for you. There's nothing quite like a calm loving retriever cuddle - will have to go and give mine cuddles as well now. 

Mandy - you'll have to let us know what day the article is in so we can have Teddy as a pin up  

My girls are exhausted as they've been playing with a friends children since yesterday. They didn't even twitch when I put spaghetti on toast on the table. So nice to eat in peace for a change   Just need to get their beach gear ready for the holibobs.


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Well we're just back from our photo-shoot!!  Teddy was sooooooooo patient and such a good boy! (Not like him at all really) It took over an hour and we had loads of pictures taken.  It's an article in the Telegraph and should be in next sunday.

Love to all the other furballs!  Me and Teddy out for the count now after posing for so long! 

Axxxxxxx


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Mandy - I'll put a reminder in my diary to buy it next Sunday! 

Freddy has just been in my handbag again - not ideal as I have stimms drugs in there as I was out this morning!!!! 

Fortunately I spotted him and nabbed it off him before he did any damage!! 

Yes Freddy has calmed down a lot but don't get me wrong, he is still a very naughty boy  

Hope all the fur babies are well this week. 

Cath - are you back from Devon yet - if so did you and the girls have a good time? xx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

We're back! Got home at lunchtime after stopping with friends in Surrey last night. We had a lovely time and the girls have a new favourite beach. We were looking at a chocolate shop for sale in Ilfracombe so had to get the girls on to beach research. They have decided that Woolacombe is their favourite place as there's lots of room for dogs to run around all year long. I'll try to upload some pictures later.

Note in the diary to buy the telegraph on Sunday Mandy. Hope you've both recovered from the stress of modelling.


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Glad you're home safely Cath and that the girls had a good time!

We have recovered thanks, although one of us is still a bit aloof due to the new found stardom   

Axxxxxxxx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Our article wasn't in Sunday Telegraph!  How rude, Teddy spent all afternoon posing for those photos so I don't know when it will be in now! 

Axxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

I looked all through it and didn't see you   Let us know if you find out when it's going to be as I'd love to see it xx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Somebody come and get her for a few hours. She's driving me   . She won't leave me alone. Its like having a needy boyfriend


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Teddy's doing our heads in too in a BIG way he's completely freaked out by the kitchen being stripped out and having no ceilings or floor covering.  He won't stand in the end which is just floorboards for some reason  so is restricted to an area of kitchen about 5ft square which is a concrete floor!  He is skipping about like a right looney and being really anxious and silly!  So if anyone fancies taking him for a couple of weeks let me know  

Axxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

The girls were disappointed not to see Teddy in the paper the other day. I'm sure his 15 mins of fame will come soon though. 

What's Lottie up to Em? 

Mine are completely bored at the mo as I've been ill (allergic reaction after a wasp got caught under the duvet and decided my knee was a good pin cushion) and haven't been able to take them out. Wish a virtual walk would be enoughl....


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Oh Cath you poor thing  

Mandy, if you can bring him over to yorkshire Teddy would be very welcome!!


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Greeneyed said:


> Oh Cath you poor thing
> 
> Mandy, if you can bring him over to yorkshire Teddy would be very welcome!!


it might come to it yet! 

Axxxxxxxx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Lotties new posh bed arrived    

She's scared of it


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Doesn't surprise me Em, its Thunder and lightening really bad here tonight and Teddy and Charley are completely hysterical, DH is squashed under a big Golden Retriever who is insisting on sitting on his knee quivering! 

Axxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Poor teddy I hope he is feeling better now! He is very welcome, I am in my 2ww so him and Fred could entertain each other whilst I am being boring  

I hope Lottie comes round to her new bed. I have just bought Fred a giant (1 metre x .5 metre) husky soft toy, to replace cliff his life sized golden retriever which has been well loved since he was a puppy and is now filthy and stinks. 

Well he is absolutely petrified of his new toy and shakes and cries when he sees it - he won't even be in the same room as it - totally waste of money   Will have to give it to one of my friends little ones. 

Cath I hope you are feeling better now hun x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

We managed to get one paw into the new bed and then it creaked   . So we're right back to square one and possibly even in minus figures. I put a biscuit in it and she just say there looking at the biscuit crying


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

How annoying! I hope she comes round!


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Dogs are like children, you spend a fortune on nice things for them and they'd rather play with the box. We got Hon a fab bed - won't go near it - and one of those water bowls that looks a bit like a water cooler so the water is always cold and fresh. She's petrified of the sound it makes so won't drink from it. 

Hope Lottie comes round to the bed soon. 

Greeneyed - hope Fred is looking after you in your 2ww.


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

CathB said:


> Greeneyed - hope Fred is looking after you in your 2ww.


Well we have just been for a lovely two hour walk and picked loads of blackberrys, Fred had a good play with a lab puppy who was just gorgeous. All good for stress relief I thought, until he went into a field with two horses and kept trying to make them play with him. He wouldn't come back and I was petrified he'd get kicked


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Fred has just eaten a whole bag of cola cubes!


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Lottie got in the bed   , and then straightbackoutagainveryquicklyindeed


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Hurrah - that's progress! Has she maybe got an old blanket you could put over it?


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Well Done Lottie!!

Naughty Fred, he's going to have the runs isn't he 

Teddy has just come skipping in from the garden carrying his collar?!  I can't see how he's got it off but he has!  So I've put it back on much to his disgust and now he's inside with the door shut! 

Anyway off to dry my hair catch ya later

Axxxxx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Oh thats so funny Mandy - how did he do that?    

Bad news - she got in the bed and managed to bump her head at the same time  . So now she won't even go in the same half of the room as it and clung to me on my bed al night


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

We don't know Em, its a mystery!!  Sorry Lot banged her head give her a big cuddle from me! 

A xxx


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Well Fred is being an absolute sod at the moment   He has gone backwards by about 4 months  

Everything I ask him to do he refuses, just sits on his bottom and looks at me defiantly. Definately teenage behaviour! He is going to get a shock on Wednesday when he gets his goolies chopped off! Hopefully that will sort him out a bit!!! 

Hope all the other furbabies are well - has lottie got in her bed yet? 

Love Greeneyed xx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Greeneyed said:


> Everything I ask him to do he refuses, just sits on his bottom and looks at me defiantly. Definately teenage behaviour! He is going to get a shock on Wednesday when he gets his goolies chopped off! Hopefully that will sort him out a bit!!!


    That should put him in his place nicely!   

Axxxxxx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Oh dear  

Bed? No chance


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

I am seriously starting to get worried about my attachment to Fred - I am absolutely besotted with him  

We spend all day together and I really miss him when he is not here, I spend all night telling my husband how gorgeous Freddy is and how much I love him, I think he thinks I'm mad  

Well I took him to the vets this morning - ever since they squirted something in his ear he has been absolutely terrified of them. He refused to go in the treatment room and when we got him in he just kept throwing himself at the door. I had to leave him in there with the nurse, he will have been petrified - I felt so awful, I hope he forgives me. I hope they gave him a sedative or something. 

I really hope he is okay  

Love Greeneyed xx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Oh Greeneyed, I am just the same. Lottie and I are so attached to each other. It is quite distressing when they don't want to go somewhere and you have to make them but he'll be just fine hun  . He'll just be very very pleased to see you


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Any news on Freddy? Hope he's ok. Daisy was the same. She runs into the waiting room at the vet but then does a sit down protest when it comes to going into the consultation rooms. It's worth it in the end though. 

I don't think you're mad at all Greeneyed. Dh and I have just had a few days away without ours and we spent a lot of the time looking at their pics on the mobile. 

Poor Lottie with the bump on the head.

How's Teddy? 

The girls are fine, pleased to be home after going to the dog sitters for a few days. Nothing quite like the welcome when you pick them up.


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

I am glad you are all just as attached! Dh thinks I should work on my attachment issues before we go on holiday, he says he doesn't want me moping about all week because I miss my dog! 
Cath I hope they are settling back in okay x

Fred is just about back to normal now and crying coz he wants a walk already! - Tried the plastic collar on him as he has been licking his wound, for nightime and when we are out. Well I have never seen a sorrier site, after freaking out and banging into loads of stuff he just stands there and doesn't move an inch looking so sad  

He is wearing a really cute bandana at the moment that the vets sent him home in - I think he looks gorgeous though I don't think DH will approve  

I am so not looking forward to the next 10 days keeping him on his lead - he will be so grumpy! 

xx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Oh blimey Cath - I'm always looking at Lots picture on my mobile too  
Oh poor Fred. I shouldn't   but they look so funny in those collars. Gawd forbid if Lottie ever had to wear one  

Lottie has another little lump on her back. Its under the skin and it hurts her when I touch it  . Oh dear - another little worry


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Morning All!

Sorry I've been a bit quiet, we are effectively camping here!   No electric or water downstairs and the messiest plasterer ever to live here working on the kitchen.  Teddy Bear is in Kennels, as he was finding it all very upsetting so we thought he was better off out the way where he wouldn't have to worry about what's going on here!  He's coming back tomorrow tea-time and I can't wait to see him!

Glad Fred survived his op without too much drama and I'm sorry to hear Lots has got another little lump. 

Cath I hope your girls are behaving themselves!

Ttfn

Axxxxxxxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Poor Teddy being so worried by all the disruption. I bet you get a mega welcome when you get him home alter. 

Em - any luck with Lottie and the bed yet? If she's anything like Hon she won't go near it even for a whole roast chicken (well maybe quickly to get the chicken and then run off   )

Greeneyed - have everything crossed for you today   Hope Fred is looking after you,


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hi Cath - the bed has officially been taken to the spare room awaiting an ebay listing   . There wasn't a hope she was going to change her mind - stubborn spaniel - NO WAY!! The only thing I could think of was to cover it somehow into as den. Then it occurred to me that would almost be turning it into a 4 poster bed!!!!!!!!!!!!! No - the line has to be drawn. So I got a single quilt, threw it under my dressing table, and she left on it, stretched out, big sigh of happiness, slept all night    .

Haha - Poor Teddy. Moving his home about    

Greeneyed   

I'm in York on a 2 day course. I don't want to be here - I've just become a real home person in the last few years. I want to go home


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Hi Ladies - 

Mandy I hope Teddy is back with you and having big cuddles - poor fella. I hope you are managing okay in the chaos - I know my stress levels would be through the roof! 

Oh Lottie - it's typical isn't it   you spend a fortune on them and they are happy with the duvet! 

Thanks for your good wishes you will see from my signature we have had good news. Cried on Fred obviously. Really thinking we will have to work on his training now as he still a complete hooligan and spends far too much time biting me still! 
He actually took a bite out of my sausage sandwich on Saturday from right under my nose!!! 

Love to all xx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Greeneyed -         

Em - oh dear. Daisy has started taking to sleeping on any items of clothing that get left around the place. I put a load of dirty washing in a pile and turned around to find her passed out on it  

Just been to Homebase and they have clearly decided that selling dog treats and bits isn't worth their while so they put them all at half price or less. I have several months supply of dentastix, jumbones and various other treats - all pedigree chum ones. Might be worth popping in as could be all their stores doing that.


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Evening All

Greeneyed - WOW ^Congrats^     that's fabulous news hun!!! Fred must have been a good luck mascot!

Emma - Sorry you're in York hun, I know how you feel, i'd be exactly the same I hate to be away from home.

Cath - Big  to you and yours!

Teddy Bear is back in the building!!   He is very excited to be home if DH is about however everytime I try to go near him he snubs me!!    It would seem he thinks I'm too blame for his holiday!   Still he won't be able to stay mad for long I'm sure! 

Axxxxxxxxx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Greeneyed said:


> He actually took a bite out of my sausage sandwich on Saturday from right under my nose!!!


Oh, I love him - I really do    

Many many congrats on your news hun   . Thats just fantastic xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

MandyB1971 said:


> Emma - Sorry you're in York hun, I know how you feel, i'd be exactly the same I hate to be away from home.
> 
> however everytime I try to go near him he snubs me!!   It would seem he thinks I'm too blame for his holiday!


    Feeling poorly again

lol at Teddy - typical . Lottie'll snub me tomorrow xxx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

for you Emma, today's another day though and your off home! 

Axxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Emm - sorry you are feeling poorly   - hope you get big cuddles from lottie today   x


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Worried about Fred today, he has been retching for the last 24 hours, not all the time but once every hour or two, as if he has something stuck in his throat - he has been sick in the night - there is a mark on the floor but he has eaten it so I couldn't inspect it  . 

He has been munching on acorns and beechnuts on our walks and I don't know if he has maybe got something stuck. 

It's deffo not kennel cough as he has already had that this year and been vacinated. He is eating and pooing fine and is fine in himself. Tempted to take him to the vets today but not sure they'll be able to diagnose anything - do you think I should give him another 24 hours or take him straight away? I am so soft I always rush him own there with as much as a sniffle  

Love Greeneyed xx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hello Greeneyed  

Lottie does this sometimes. I find litle patches in the house where she has obviously been sick. Once I saw her do it and it was like a sort of acidy bile thing - sorry TMI. 
The vet once told me that as long as they seem OK in themselves not too worry. If they still wee and poo then its highly unlikely anything is stuck.

You know I'm the same with Lottie - rushing her to vets via ambulance if she even sniffles   . So do take him if you want some reassurance but I bet he'll be fine  

Love
Emma xxxxxx


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Well I have already taken him - I am so soft. 

She said it could be kennel cough - which I would be quite cross about as only vacinated him about a month ago and he must have picked it up at the vets for his op last week as he has seen no other dogs since. She has given him two injections, I have to take him back in the morning, if he is still doing it they will knock him out and look down his throat - another £53 this morning   I wish I had waited to see your post this morning Emma   xx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

I'm just the same, would call an ambulance if it was allowed for Ted! 

 he's feeling perkier in the morning!

Axxxxxx


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Thanks Mandy - took him back this morning he is much better but she said his throat feels swollen, definately not something stuck but probably larangitis (sp) or a throat infection as opposed to kennel cough. He has to take it easy for a few days and no socialising, poor Fred he won't have seen his mates for about two weeks. On the plus side his wound is heeling well, still a swollen scrotum but apparently that will just keep going down over time. I don't think he has missed them yet!


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Poor Freddy - he has a sore throat. Mybe he did eat something norty and its sorted itself out. xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

How are all the Boys and Girls? Hope all illnesses passed and settling back ins to kitchens  

Lots of naughtiness here. I went to pick her up yesterday and mum said she hadn't given Lottie any tea because she'd already eaten their apple turnover they had bought for dessert. Nobody knows how but some flakes of pastry were found in her ears. So then poor dad went upstairs to get his box of winegums to have instead and erm.............. it was empty  . Such an embarassment to her poor mummy. And today - the unthinkable again - she pooed out bits of sanitary towel again


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Can any of you help please?

I went to pick up Lottie and they told me that she'd stolen and eaten 4 Curly Wurlys this atfternoon. About 6 hours ago. I've looked at a few websites to try and work out if thats a toxic amount of chocolate but I can't work out the stupid amounts. I just find those kind of arithmatic stuff almost impossible - my brain just DOES not work in that way.
If anybody could help I'd be really grateful. Lottie weights about 12kg and it seems that a curly wurly is about 1oz. But they're not all chocolate are they? Mostly caramel. She seems to be OK


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Emma

I think Lottie will be fine hun  I think they can eat quite a bit of choccie before they're poorly and as a Curly Wurly expert, I agree there is very little choccie on them it is mainly caramel so she's more likely to need fillings in her teeth than anything else!   The naughty little minx isn't she?!

Axxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

sorry Emma, I have just seen this so you have no doubt sorted it by now. If this was Fred (because I am such a stresshead~) I would have called the out of hours vet - they can make a call to a poisons unit to find out exactly what would be toxic. Last time I got charged £25 for this, but worth it for peace of mind - naughty lottie!!! - She has such a sweet tooth! 

Fred absolutely loves toffee and begs me for it if I am eating it (I know I really shouldn't give him sweets)


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Em - hope Lottie is fine. She should be as curly wurlies have very little real cocoa product in them (most is replaced by veg fats etc) so won't have the toxic bits in the quantities very dark chocolate will have. I think most choc like that is around the 20% cocoa solids mark which is only just classifiable as chocolate. It's the dark, high quality, stuff that is more dangerous. Still scary though  

How are Freddy and Teddy?


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Freddy is a monster at the moment - has reverted back to his behaviour at 16 weeks - a really bad attitude - suprisingly it's since we had his wotsits chopped off - I guess you can't blame him  

Still love him to death but mostly when he is asleep and not driving me mad  

Hoping this is a phase, though I have a feeling he is a always going to be a little beggar  

Emma - how is lottie today?


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Lottie isn't OK at all. I had to phone the emergency vet in the night, and again this morning, and take her in there at 8. She is very very quiet and mopey an refusing to jump up and down anything. She's just sitting in a basket at the moment that she never usually uses, looking at me. She won't come out or even lie dow . I think I'm going to lose her and I've been sick 3 times today I'm so scared. She's been going to the toilet and is eating, and will occasionally run around waggin her tail but she isn't getting better. The vet said her heart was OK, her tummy was gurgly but she didn't wince or anything when examined. She hasn't bee sick so they didn't really know. JUst said to keep an eye on here. She's so precious to me


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Emma honey    

If she is is eating then I am positive she will be fine honey - if the vet was worried they would have her on a drip, anti toxicity tablets etc and in the surgery. Sounds like it has made her feel a bit poorly and a bit out of sorts. You have done the best thing and taken her to the vet, you are keeping an eye on her if she gets worse you can take her straight back there. 

Fred has poisoned himself a few times and I have been terrified but he has always been okay after a few days, the main things the vet are worried about are constant vomiting or really bad diarrheao and lack of fluids. I am sure she will be feeling better soon. 

Oh Emma I feel so sorry for you I know it is torture when you are worried about them, but the vet knows best so try to trust them. 

I really hope you both feel better soon    

Love Greeneyed


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Emma 

I'm sure Greeneyed and myself sympathise fully hun (given we're of the slightly hysterical variety  I'm not counting Cath in here as she seems much saner!!  ) and I would be just like you are now!  Heck, teddy punctured one of his pads on a bramble and I nearly called him an ambulance!   I am sure though that she just has tummy ache caused by being such a big glutton but that she'll be fine and there'll be some curly wurly shaped poo's today or tomorrow!   You say she's not jumping up and down but neither would you be with 6 curly wurly's trying to work their way through your system!   I'm absolutely certain that Lottie will live to steal more chocolate and you'll do all this worrying again!  Being a furbaby mummy is very trying indeed!  Teddy is currently sat out in the sun looking like butter wouldn't melt but it won't last! 

Take care

Axxxxxxxxx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

How's Chubby Chops tonight Em?



Axxxxxxxx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

No better. She is eating and drinking but keeps sitting and crying and she still won't jump up anything or move sometimes. She's acting really weird and def isn't herself at all. I'm so worried about her - she's my most precious thing. I took her over the fields a few hours ago - wasn't sure if it was a good idea or not. She still enjoyed it - not quite as lively as usual but made it round OK. Do you think it is tummy ache? Its lasted over a day now


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Yes I do hun, I think she's feeling all pigged out like we would if we ate too many sweets!   She will get better soon I'm sure and she is no doubt feeling a little bit uncertain because she can sense you're worried.  She'll be fine hun, I'm sure of it, she's just got gut-rot caused by too many curly wurlies and I sympathise with her, I'm often in the same boat! 

  to you both!

Axxxxxxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Emma -    poor lottie. Eating and walking are good signs that it's not too serious. Hope she's feeling better in the morning. 

Greeneyed - both of mine reverted to hooliganism just as we thought they were growing up. It's yet another phase that they grow out of. Wish Daisy would get out of her sock eating phase though........

Mandy - me? Sane?   It's only chocolate I don't panic about as we have so much in the house with our business and the girls frequently get into bins for scraps that I have an idea of their limits. Anything else and I'm on the phone to the vets in minutes.

Honey and Daisy send special wags and licks to Lottie, and Freddy and Teddy. They're hoping to go to the beach at Felixstowe tomorrow as dh has to visit his parents.


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Emma, 

How is lottie this morning? 

Cath me and Freddy are so jealous of you going to the beach - hope you have a great day! 

Love Greeneyed x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

She got worse in the night and started (TMI) really vomiting - which is what the vet said to take her straight back for. But then (and this really IS TMI), she vomited like a huge piece of cardboard and all kinds of stuff  . Poor Lottie. Since then though - I think she is a bit better. I'm assuming it was causing her a lot of pain etc. I just phoned mum and she seems much better. Not quite normal but much better. 
I was so scared - I thought I was losing her, I really did. 
Fingers crossed she's going to be OK now. I'm looking forward to seeing her later. I think she's still sore and reluctant to jump but she's probably got quite a bruised tummy  

Thank you for caring about us  

I wish we were all going to the beach today. Wouldn't that just be so much fun


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Poor lottie and poor you - no wonder she was miserable! - So glad she has started to perk up  

I'd like to say it will teach her a lesson but it won't she'd do the same again tomorrow


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I know. I hope thats all it was. I'll be able to tell later. Gosh - I bets she's felt horrible with that stuck  . Well, clearly she has felt horrible. I have no idea how she swallowed it and didn't choke


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

The main thing is it's come back out again and she is starting to feel better, hopefully she will be back to her old self soon xx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Poor Lottie. Good that it's out now and she's beginning to perk up.  

Didn't make it to the beach today but dh is going tomorrow instead whilst I'm at work. We should have a doggy FF meet up some day. That would be a riot. Literally


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Evening folks!

Emma I'm so sorry that Lottie was so poorly!  Little monkey though eating all that cardboard and rubbish!   I'm glad she's perking up a bit now that's a relief! 

Greeneyed Is the petulant teenager ok? 

Cath I hope your two young ladies have had a nice day at the beach today!

Teddy has just been running round the garden with a 6ft branch off our laveteria bush!!   

Enjoy your weekends with your furbabies folks!

Axxxxxxxxx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Awwwww how cute are these? Found them on net before when I was surfing around!

Axxxxxxxx


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Mandy stop it - I want one!  

Though one Fred is definately enough to cope with at the moment!!! 

Glad Teddy is having fun in the garden, Fred has dug up another two plants this week  

Going on holiday on Friday for a week, I am going to miss him so much, the people looking after him will not be amused if he carries on behaving like he is now! 

Emma - how is Lottie now? 

Love Greeneyed xx


----------



## mandyb (Jun 27, 2005)

Hi

Hope you don't mind me joining your thread.  I am very much a Soppy Golden Retriever owner.  My Boy Jack is 3 and a half, and I love him more than the world!!!

He is so spoilt, I also have a house rabbit Buddy and as you can imagine they are the funniest combination Little and Large.  Jack now thinks all Rabbits should be his friend, one of my mates has a house rabbit which Jack frightens to death every time we visit because he always manages to find him.

Mandyb x

(I think there is already a Mandy on here, but i'm another one)


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Welcome Mandyb!! 

Lovely to have you and Jack! - he looks gorgeous - have you got any more pictures? 

Love Greeneyed xx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Welcome MandyB   

I am Lotties mum - she is an honorary GR   .

Thanks for all your good wishes peoples. Its been an expensive and incredibly upsetting week for me. She still isn't 100% at all but i think we're heading in the right direction. Next step will be some x-rays but I'm hoping we'll avoid that.
She's so lovely and because I've now been ill too we're a right pair! All snuggled up together. She has looked after me back


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Oh poor lottie and poor emma  

Glad she is getting a little better, it sounds as though it was the packaging more than the chocolate which has done her the most harm. 

Fred has eaten half an oven glove this morning  

Is she insured? Vets bills are horrendous! 

I hope you both feel better soon. xx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Afternoon All

 Mandyb and Jack, he is a very handsome boy!

Emma I'm sorry our honorary GR is still feeling crook, hopefully she'll be much better very soon! 

Greeneyed Freddy will have fun poo'ing out half an oven glove! 

Cath - I hope the girls are ok!

Teddy is fast asleep, lazy monkey! It's raining and blowing a gale here so he's very keen not to venture outside!! 

Axxxxxxxxx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

She is insured and I'm hoping it'll pay out because its cost £200 so far  .

Oooh - an oven glove indeed  . A dog at the vets yesterday had eaten a pop sock   

I don't think it was the chocolate you're right. I think it was that on top of all the other rubbish she probably ate the same afternoon. Who knows - but she jumped up onto the bed this morning so I think she's getting there.
She was her usual funny self at the vets yesterday tho. They had to manipulate her back legs etc to make sure she was all OK. The vet had her back legs up (Lot - not the vet  ) sort of like a wheelbarrow and she burst out laughing because Lot had just gone rigid and was looking at me in total disgust   .

She now has something that has to be squirted in her mouth  , and something that has to be put onto her food


----------



## mandyb (Jun 27, 2005)

Hey everyone

Thank you for letting me join in!!  Jack has found a new sport today, Wii boxing - Not sure if its any good for a dog to be hanging on to the Nunchuck while I box.  But did look funny.  He also follows the feet on the screen for the step class.

I'm being a bit thick, How do I attached photo's on to the reply?

Mandyb xx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Yup - he def belongs over here!!


----------



## Cloud 9 (Sep 29, 2008)

Hello
I dont have a golden Retriever but i do have a cocker spaniel called Bob and when my ivf/icsi failed again in 2006 my DH promised i could have another dog so he let my have a Great Dane and she called Bella.
I love them to bits! Dogs are so loyal and soooooooo funny.
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Cloud9 - yes they do keep us amused!!! 

MandyB - if you go onto www.photobucket.com you can upload photos for free then copy a link and put it in your message and the picture will appear. 

Mandy, Freddy was very morose yesterday because of the weather, he likes to spend half his day outside normally. 

Emma I am glad lottie is still on the mend xx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

I think that's a GR thing Greeneyed, Teddy will always choose to be outside if its dry.  In fact you should hear me trying to get the little s*d in, in a morning when I need to go to work! 

Axxxxxxxx


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Mandy - I am loving that picture of Teddy! xx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

It's his best cheeky picture!  

Axxxxxxxx


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

He looks like he is having such a good time. I have taken some pictures of Fred on my mobile this morning as we are going on holiday this afternoon - I keep cuddling him - I am going to miss him so much


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Afternoon all. Just back from a few days in Devon - sadly without the girls as we were looking at a shop we're thinking of buying so needed to leave their distractions behind. Had a lovely time and we've decided to go for it and if this house sells and we can get the shop for the right price the girls will get their dream of living by the sea.

Mandy - gorgeous pic of Teddy. 

Greeneyed - have a nice holiday. 

Emma - glad Lottie is on the mend. Agree with you re vets bills  

Mandyb and Jack - welcome to the thread. 

Cloud9 , Bob and Bella - welcome to you too. Lottie will be pleased to have another spaniel around.  

lots of housework todo now before the estate agents come round


----------



## mandyb (Jun 27, 2005)

Hi everyone

I have a poorly one today, just spent £50 quid at the vet cos my lully has started to limp, had a bit of a panic because my family had a goldie who was put down because he had arthiritus.

Hopefully he's just pulled himself but got to go back in a week if no better.

He looks so sad and he's not allowed to go for any walks or go up stairs.

Hope everyone is ok.


Mandyb x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Poor baby. Hope he's a bit better today.


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Hi Ladies, 

Well I am back from my Hols - I cannot believe how much I missed Fred, the last couple of days I could not stop thinking about him. 

So he got totally spoiled this weekend when we got him home, pigs ear, bone, sunday dinner etc. - The result being several piles of sick on the floor this morning   - Poor baby - I am a bad mummy! 

Cath that's amazing news about your move I am so jealous! 

Emma - how is lottie now? 

Mandyb - How is jack doing? 

Love Greeneyed xx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Welcome Back Greeneyed, glad Fred was pleased to see you, albeit his treats made him a bit crook!

These animals, they're a full-time worry aren't they?!  Teddy has nearly dug down to Australia in our back garden!   I think its cute that he came in covered in mud and looking cheeky DH however nearly went hysterical!  

Hope all our other GR babies are ok (and Lottie of course!)

Axxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Ahh cute - what was he digging for?   

I net Fred was very pleased to see you too - did he enjoy his holiday though?

Lottie has finally fulle recovered and I've just sent the vets bills off to the insurance  

How's the kitchen coming on Amanda?


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Naughty Teddy!!  

Glad Lottie is fully recovered xx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Kitchen is looking good although sprayed in wet dog spray this afternoon!  Don't know what he was digging for but if I had to guess I'd say cat poo! 

Axxxxxxxx


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

That's usually what Freddy digs up   - I assume your kitchen is dog proof and wipe clean  

Not pleased with Fred this afternoon - he decided to roll in some fox poo which I got all over my hands and coat!  , 

He ran off twice on his walk, stropped when he was put on the lead and refused to walk and has been playing up since we got home - jumping on the newly laundered sofa every time I turn my back all wet and mucky! 

When do they grow up again?


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Errrrmmmmm!!! Edward is 41/2 and still not fully grown up!    They do get much better when they hit about 2 but this young man still lacks some social skills even now!

Axxxxxx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Lotties 5 in January and hasn't learnt very much at all


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Oh dear - sounds like I better get used to it then!


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Its all part of the charm  

Lottie's been a bu**er this morning. She hit me in the face twice, unplugged the computer, scratched a wall, and now has gone to sleep


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Don't you just love em  

Mine are being well behaved which is worrying. Daisy must be plotting something   All she's done so far is spend half an hour barking at next doors cat who was mousing in our shed. I'm quite happy for him to do that as it stops them coming in here but Daisy is protecting her territory.


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I don't mind when Lottie barks and protects the house/garden either.

Well she got told off in the end. I just slightly raised my voice and pushed her off the laptop. So she ran into her bed and sat there looking sad


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Lottie's eaten a cupasoup   . And then drunk loads so she'll have soup in her now  . Lunatic dog. I've asked her what flavour but she doesn't seem to know


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Bless her - would have been much nicer if she'd mixed it up beforehand!


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Bless. Hon did the same when she was 9 weeks (hence she's known as the cuppa soup pup at the vets) but took the packet whole and had to be taken to throw it up again. Having had her proudly belch in my face after she'd eaten it I can't eat asparagus cuppa soup any more


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

OMG!!


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Just wanted to share a couple of recent pics....

Here is Fred watching Dog Borstal on Tuesday night - I hope he learnt something!










Here he is in September after his op. What a sad face!










He is completely tireless now - he has had two hour long walks around the woods today and he has still been carrying on since 3:30 this afternoon bored, it's raining now but we'll be off again in an hour!

Hope all the other fur babies are well, it would be nice to see some more pics if anyone has time xxx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Greeneyed I have  at him lookin at those pictures, the Dog Borstal one is very funny but so's the other one really, he looks very peeved that you took his bits!  

Axxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Oh they are just great. I shall try and do some more of Lottie - she's a bit camera shy though.



















With my nieces xx


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

She is so gorgeous, like a big fluffy teddy. Glad to see she is eating dog biscuits and not something naughty for a change!


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Lottie eating now there's a change!    She's soooo like me! 

Axxxxxxxxx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

And me    

Got the petplan insurance money through today for the 'Lottieoisoning' incident/ Not all of it but at least I got something back. I've tried to get updated piccies but she went beserk when I tried


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

What gorgeous pics. Poor Freddy doesn't look happy  

Em - glad you have the money in now. 

My two are bored today as I've been laid up with a serious cold so wouldn't brave the rain and dh was at work. 

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Aww Cath, I'm sure they'll survive.  Hope you're feeling better soon. 

Em, glad you got some money back even if it wasn't all of it.

Well Teddy has been such a good boy today, we've been fitting more of the kitchen which has been the nightmare the rest of its been too and he's just kept out the way and been really good.  DH and I had a row about him though   Dh moaning about the amount of hair  He said that he never wanted him in the first place and I had to point out rather firmly that he wanted me and Teddy was part of that deal so deal with it!   I don't know why men can be such horrors sometimes!

Axxxx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

NORTY DH        . Cover Teddy's ears immediately     

Cath - hope you feel better soon  . My blooming cold is coming on for 2 weeks now. Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr. Yes, they'll survive without a days walkies  

Well, I was just taking Lottie out to be a lady wot lunches - were meeting a friend and her dog to have sunday lunch in a dog-friendly pub - when she starts limping. So she had to stay with her grandma and have surgery with salt water and eyebrow tweezers  . Another blooming grass seed thingy. Grrrrrr - she gets plagued by those. She's still worrying her paw a bit so maybe another one in there. And she's in a mood with me - maybe because I promised her we were going to see Ozzie and then we didn't


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Mandy - tell your DH we are all coming round to sort him out!!!! 

Though to be fair, I get where he is coming from - Freddy is malting at the moment and I can't stay on top of the mess, despite brushing him twice a day, it just comes off in clouds as he walks by! 

He is also the most demanding dog on the planet at the moment and is constantly crying and barking for attention, it is tempting to give him an extra walk but 3 walks takes up enough of my time. I love him dearly but they are exasberating sometimes - especially the mess! 

Cath I hope you are feeling a bit better - it is good yours have each other for company, Fred would go demented if I didn't take him out. xx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Feeling much better today so the girls finally got out. Daisy let me know how frustrated she was though as she jumped on me again and again as I tried to sleep off my nightshift.   Lovely walk despite there being blue skies everywhere except overhead. I felt like I was in one of those old cartoons where the characters have a rain cloud over their heads  

Emma - poor Lottie. Hope she's sorted now. 

Mandy - The hair is a nightmare but I'd rather have hair than no retriever. Hope the kitchen gets finished soon. 

Greeneyed - don't let Fred force you into more walks. The more you give them the more they want. Honey's boyf gets three a day but always wants more and woe betide them if they miss one out.


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

So would I Cath and I made it pretty clear there's no point whinging about Ted he had a choice to make over 4 years ago, either me and ted or no me and he made his choice now he has to stick with it! 

Axxxx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Lottie started limping yesterday. We found a grass seed and pulled it out. She kept bothering it tho and made it bleed. Today its been bathed in salt water and she had a sock put on  . But its a small 5p size sore bit that looks a bit weepy. She's still limping and won't put weight on it  

What do you think? Ambulance?

HELP!!


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

We had one of those here not so long ago, I did take him to the Emergency Vet!   Who all but laughed at me (Steve was not laughing at the £60 bill!) and said bathe it in salt water so I would just do that and maybe try and keep the sock on!

Axxxxxx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Thank you  . What are we like


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Oh Lottie - she is always in the wars bless her!!! I am sure it will get better soon if you bathe it and no walkies for a bit. 

Cath like with Honey's boyf I am really can't get away with less than 3. i tried the other day when DH was away by taking him for two longer ones. By 8:30pm after an hour and a half of crying and carrying on, I had to take Fred out in the dark in the wind and rain on my own - either that or throttle him  

xx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Well - during the night there was limping and crying. Now - no sign of anything having ever been wrong  . I'm not going to have a look at it incase it 'reminds her'  . No walkies today and hopefully all back to normal tomorrow


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Glad she is feeling better. Hopefully she'll stay out of trouble for a little while now! xx


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Urm, Sorry, really gross question but Mandy, do you ever notice any discharge on Teddy's willy? 

Fred has had some yellowy discharge around his willy every now and then - do you think he might have a problem? I am loathed to take him to the vets as it won't be there when I do and if there is nothing wrong I don't want to get charged a fortune. We don't actually get to see his willy anymore since he was castrated (which is a good thing as it was a horrible sight!) but the discgarge is on the hair at the end of his willy sheath (foreskin whatever you call it ) ew ew ew sorry ladies!!!


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi Folks

I hope Lotties poorly foot is feeling better today the big baby!

I haven't ever noticed any discharge on his willy to be honest, are you sure its not wee on the fur? (sorry to all those with girl dogs who don't want to discuss willys we do apologise! )  I have noticed sometimes he has wee on the fur there but then he has wee on the inside of his back legs too because the big jessie doesn't cock his leg up!     Does he wee more often than normal, seem in pain or anything?  If not I'd just monitor it and try to inspect it a bit more closely next time it happens to check its not just wee mixed with fur!

Sorry if that's not a good answer hun 

Axxxxxx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Go and ask on Yahoo Q & A    . I got about 12 replies about Lotties foot


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Thanks Ladies. 

Yes Mandy, it could be wee - I'll have a closer look next time - he is not bothering it or weeing more than normal. It's probably just wee and I am an idiot  

xx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

No hun, you're not an idiot!  Teddy's 4 now so I've wondered about all these things for a bit longer than you so had a bit more time to reach conclusions!!    I have inspected Teddy's willy (furry bit) tonight, much to DH's alarm!  and it is a bit yellowy in colour around the fur so I'm sure its just wee hun!   Have to say though Teddy was more than happy to lie on his back legs akimbo whilst I conducted my investigation!   

Axxxxxxxxx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

OMG


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Thanks Mandy - I am sure you are right. Thank Teddy for his cooperation!


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

I will!   

Axxxx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Where've we all gone! 

Our thread seems to have gone quiet!

Well we've had a real fun day - decided to spend sometime on Ted's grooming as to be fair he has been a bit neglected while new kitchen was going in, so we went to Pets at Home and bought a dog toothbrush/toothpaste, brushed him thoroughly and cleaned his ears out with babywipes!   The toothbrushing was such good fun   DH thought he'd be really stressed and panic, but I just told him to sit, let him look at the toothbrush then put the paste on and set about work and he was brilliant sat there with his lips curled back so I could clean them then when i'd finished was trying to lick the brush!  

what you all up to?

Axxxxxxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Sorry been awol. We had a stall at the BBC Good Food Show at the weekend so been manic making choc beforehand and then trying to sell it. Knackered now. More importantly though there was a FAB stall there called Daisy's Dog Deli. They do home baked dog treats. The girls have thoroughly enjoyed their sausage muffin and cheese star this morning. Still got turkey muffins to go and they don't know that I've ordered them a Santa Paws hamper from there for them which will arrive Xmas Eve. V exciting.

http://shop2.actinicexpress.com/shops/DaisysDogDeli/index.php?ActinicSID=c25a5210897418fc16193028ce0c1bc1

This is the link to their website. just noticed tehy do doggy birthday cakes so will have to order one for Feb. Am I sad getting my dogs a birthday cake?

And we found a new place for them to stay when we go on holidays. a friend from work and her hubby took them and they had a whale of a time. Hon especially as they thought they must be starving her as she slipped her collar yesterday. We'd forgotten to tell them it was a new collar that didn't fit so she got fed lots of extra treats 

/links


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Hi Ladies! 

Cath I'll check out that link when I have a minute. 

Mandy you are so lucky with Ted - ever since a bad experience at the vets Freddy will not let us go near him with anything vagely medical. We had to clean his ears out on Monday night which involves squirting some ear cleaner in his ear and he is absolutely terrified. Somehow despite getting it out of the cupboard when he was outside and hiding it up my jumper he still knows what's going on - he runs, cries and barks and this time he even bolted over the sofa and tried to jump out of the window!!! it is heartbreaking, after several attemps at catching him it takes two of us to hold him down to finally do it. He then doesn't trust us for a couple of weeks afterwards and everytime he thinks anything slightly suspicious is going on he runs and hides and won't come near us - it's awful. - I have to do his spot on flea treatment tonight and he is the same with that so it is going to be a nightmare. It is such a shame as he was always fine till a squirt down his ear at the vets took him by suprise - now I can't even get him through the door there. 

Well it's been an eventful couple of days. After the ear cleaning episode on Monday we had more fun and games on Tuesday morning. I was coming back from Freddy's walk when I met a lady who said there had been an accident on the road, two dogs were running free, one had been run over and taken to the vets and the other had run off. Well being a soft **** I hd a quick look and found him and after some cajoling (and great fun trying to get two dogs home with one lead!) I got him home. 

He was a retriever cross. Poor sod was very skinny with a really bad skin condition (probably caused by fleas - hence dosing Freddy tonight!) He had a collar but no tag. I doubted he would be chipped but I took him up to the vets anyway to get scanned. 

I gave him a nice big bowl of biscuits and some chicken and called the dog warden. She took about 3 hours to come and to be honest by the time she arrived I was really glad to get rid of him - he wasn't castrated and I knew nothing about him so I was afraid to leave him on his own with Fred - meaning Fred was stuck out in the garden looking well miffed   He was a sweet little thing though - just wanted cuddles, probably another victim of the credit crunch. Couldn't stop thinking about him last night at the dog warden kennels - I hope I did the right thing  

And finally it looks like I'll be back at the vets tomorrow as Fred has developed a limp this week. I have been keeping an eye on it for a couple of days - he doesn't do it all the time, just occasionally - it is his left shoulder I think - I am very paranoid as I know retrievers are prone to joint problems! 

Oh it's all fun and games here - I hope you are all well 

Love Greeneyed xxx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Greeneyed you poor thing!  Poor Fred, have you tried giving him treats to get him to comply with the medical routines?  I find with Teddy the sight of a treat will get him to do anything and if you maybe do the ear thing or flea tx then reward him straight away he will start to realise that it's not all so bad afterall.

You did do the right thing with the other dog hun, you couldn't jeopardise Fred's well being even though it is a very sad tale.

Well Teddy is not my friend today!  Made a Shepherds Pie for tea he knows its always split 3 ways (DH, me and Teddy) but today's went a bit wrong and was really salty so we wouldn't give him his share in case it made him poorly, he stood watching DH take it out to the bin and the look on his face was hilarious - he looked so disgusted! 

Hope Fredster's limp has gone better soon.

Axxxxx


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

OMG Poor Teddy!!! - Fred would have howled the house down!! 

Fred has just had some mash and gravy which I saved for him after our dinner. So much for never giving him any left overs or treats I always save him something now after every meal and if he doesn't get something he is well miffed!


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Poor Teddy   I know that look well though as Honey gives it to me regularly if she thinks she's being hard done by. 

Greeneyed - you definitely did the right thing with the dog. If his owners are looking for him they'll go straight to the dog wardens. Treats for having ears cleaned etc always work with my two. 

Hon and Daisy have had the last turkey muffin from the dog deli tonight with Bakers food which you can add warm water to and it makes a gravy. They love gravy so bowls are really clean at the mo


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

AAAAAAArgh! 

Fred has to have total rest for a week! I don't know who will go insane first!  

I just can't see how this will be possible - he howls the house down, wrecks things and generally carries on if he only gets two walks rather than 3 - he is going to be unbearable - poor Fred  

If this doesn't work he will have to have xrays  

Despite being a food monster, sadly treats don't work when it comes to ear cleaning - he is genuinely petrified and throws his whole body weight at the door to get out. He wouldn't come near me even if I had a whole side of beef. He always gets a treat afterwards but it makes no difference he is so scared.  

I don't know how we will get through this next week. He is staying at my parents this weekend - they are not going to be at all chuffed when I tell them as he will be a right pain. I might just tell them they can take him out still and start him on strict rest on Sunday. 

While I was at the vets the nurse told me that it was her best friends dog who had been run over with the one I picked up. She was in season so explains why the two of them were running free - she died sadly   - her BF said she sees the other dog hanging around but doesn't know who he belongs to - he is probably still at the dog wardens.   - definately a good advert for getting them neutered! 

Hope all your furbabies are okay. 

Love Greeneyed xx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

How's Fred? Has he destroyed the place yet?

And how are Teddy, Lottie and all our other friends? Mine keep giving me evil looks as if to say they should have stayed with our friends where they got more attention.


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi

well Teddy is disgusted!   Weather here today is terrible so he's only been in garden and he is looking most miffed!  Yesterday we had a lovely trip out just me and him while DH was doing some O/T at work, but he seems to have forgotten about that! 

I hope Freddy is OK give him a big sloppy kiss from Ted!

Axxxx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Lottie has had a very radical hair cut. She doesn't look very impressed at all.
Last night I was upstairs and suddenly remembered I'd left a box of After 8's on the coffee table   . Was just about to leg it downstairs and suddenly remembered 2ww and probably NOT a good idea so I just screamed 'Lottie - NO', down the stairs! I then came down and she was sitting  on her cushion looking rather sheepish. The box had definately been moved   . Mmmmm - good shout I reckon    . Just about to brave the cold and take her out - got a new woolly hat


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

How are all the golden (and honorary golden) furbabies then? Mine are sulking downstairs as they haven't had a walk today. My back went on Tues so I can't risk them pulling me (which they invariably do when I can't cope) and dh has been out all day. Poor babies. They have a fun day with our friends tomorrow though so hopefully that will cheer them up.

Cath

PS Congrats Em.


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks Cath

We had a lovely mucky walk today in the fields. Suddenly another 3 honorary goldens arrived  . I was funny with the 3 of them running around

Here's a new piccy of me and Lotspot


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Evening All!

Emma that is a fabulous picture of you both!! Cath, I'm sure they've had a nice day today and have now forgiven you! 

Poor Teddy Bear has still got earache so he's off to the vet tomorrow.  I've been cleaning it out for a week or so and trying to cure it with just TLC but it's v hot and he's shaking his head so I think he needs some anti-b drops! (typical week before christmas!  ) Hopefully he'll be perkier as the week goes on!  I'm off tomorrow so we're going out for a nice walk in the forest of bowland!  Just me and ted as DH is at work, which should be nice (hopefully wont be other dogs about as monday in december!!  )

Axx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Ohhhh - hope he feels better soon. Poor Ted - Lotspot is always have problems with her spaniel ears


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Hi Ladies! 

Sorry I have been absent for a while - I am trying to limit my internet time and actually get some work done for a change as I have run out of cash and it's all getting a bit scary - time to pull my socks up!! 

Fred's leg is better, though a week of no excercise was frankly impossible so we took him out at least once a day - that did not stop him digging up half my garden (including my lovely magnolia tree) out of boredom! Unfortunately to try to make his life more bearable he got a big cured knuckle bone whih he has a reaction to and after 5 days of diarhea I had to take him back to the vets for an injection and course of tablets costing another 80 quid! 

Anyway he is right as rain now. I don't know if it is my hormones but I am so besotted with him at the moment - I spend all day cuddling and kissing him and telling my husband repeatedly how much I love Freddy - my DH is dispairing, he thinks it's getting a bit weird!  

Emma - that picture is great - I love Lotties hair cut - she looks gorgeous! Mandy I hope Teddy feels better today - can I ask why you hope there's no other dogs about - is it after Ted's bad experience, is he nervous now? 

Love Greeneyed xx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hello Greeneyed

 I'm with you on the scary cash situation   . And also the dog obsession   . Maybe its a hormone thing - Lottie is equally obsessed with me at the moment though  

So glad that Fred's leg is better  

Is Teddy better today Mandy?

How are the girls Cath?

I was laughing so much at the picture. Lottie sometimes pokes her head over the back of the settee and it looks really funny, so I thought I'd hold a chocolate drop down there to try and get her to do it. But no....... she just LAUNCHES herslef over the back of the settee to get to it


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Cath - How is your back now?

http://i267.photobucket.com/albums/ii315/EmmaEnfield/000_0205.jpg

/links


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Bless her! Love the tree - I am going to decorate ours tonight I think. Not sure what Fred will make of it - I definately won't be hanging any chocolates on it this year - that's for sure!! 

Love Greeneyed xx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Sugar free Choc Drops for Lottie!   Cooool!

Teddy's been to vet, where he was very excitable!   Vet was laughing as Teddy ran in the consulting room and sat next to where the treat box is on the side looking up at it wistfully!  The vet gave him treats just for being cute!   He does have an ear infection so we got drops for that and then I took him to the Country Park about 20 miles away and we had a really good run around (well Ted did! ) for about an hour, it was really quiet so we had a good time!  He's now spark out in the kitchen and i've had to mop around him on the laminate as he won't move! 

Greeneyed - Yes after his attack I'm nervous not him!  He's a bit mouthy now and barks and growls at other dogs but I am nervous they'll attack him so I don't like it - although when DH is with us Ted doesn't bother, so I think he thinks he has to protect me when there's just us! 

Right off to clean kitchen cupboard doors which have mud sprayed up them!! 

Ttfn

Axxxxxxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

The girls had a great time at our friends yesterday so are much happier now. The friends were also sitting a one year old staffie who apparently gave Daisy a taste of her own medicine and wouldn't stop playing with her all day. Honey just looked at her as if to say see what i have to put up with every day  

Hope Teddy's ear infection clears up nice and quickly.

Poor Freddy having a reaction to the bone. We used to give ours bones from the butchers but a few nights of clearing up poop at 3 am soon put paid to those.

The pics of Lottie are gorgeous.

Don't think it's hormones being so in love with the dogs. Dh phones ours if we're away as he misses them too much.


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

CathB said:


> Dh phones ours if we're away as he misses them too much.


So do I   And Teddy goes to Kennels so they now know I'm daft as a brush!  

Axxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Our friends were a bit bemused when we called and asked to speak to Honey   I had a couple of months in India when Honey was little and I spoke to her almost as much as I spoke to dh. Everyone at work was convinced I loved her more than him


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Glad to hear I am not the only one who is this soft! Though I have to say there is not much love flowing today. Freddy ran away from me in the park this morning and refused to come back, then dug another one of my plants up when back in the garden!!! He is having a testing day again today!! 

Love Greeneyed xx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Sorry you've had a trying day Greeneyed! 

Cath last week I worked late everynight and DH was most put out that I told Teddy how much I'd missed him on Thursday but never mentioned anything to him!   

Teddy Bears ears are a little better today I think!  He's not shaking his head so much and seems a bit brighter.

Nighty Night.

Axxxxxxx


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Glad to hear teddy is feeling a little better Mandy. 

Had a bit of an embarrassing time this morning - after our walk, before I got in the gate, Freddy slipped his lead and ran into next doors garden to play with their dog - they were having a great time and I could not get him back for love not money. My neighbour came out in her slippers - fortunately they love Fred so thought it was funny. When I finally got hold of him and tried to take him home he kept laying down and refusing to move - her husband had to drag him back eventually  

Love Greeneyed xx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I love Freddy


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Aw thanks Emma - so do I, even if he does drive me nuts


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

What a star! Sooooooooooooo glad I am not the only one out there with completely barking mad dogs. 

Glad Teddy is feeling a bit better today.


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Teddy does that everytime we go to vets, he's happy in the waiting room and happy once he gets in consulting room but getting him from A to B is a real trauma, sits or lies down won't move etc   Last time I was pulling from the lead and vet was pushing from his bottom!   When DH went last he picked him up and carried him in! 

Axxxx


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

They are stubborn blighters. they know how big they are and if they lay down we can't move them!


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Nope 

Well Teddy's had a setback   I've cleaned his little ears out tonight and put more cream in and he's going mad, it's so horrible to see he's rubbing his head on the floor and shaking it furiously and looking really upset.  Dh has distracted him with biscuits but he's feeling very miserable.  He's had cream in his ears Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday how long should I give it before I take him back?  The left one is really hot! 

Axxxx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Poor Teddy (although when I first looked I thought it said Teddy had had a heart attack)     

Well I would go back - in case he has something actually in the ear. But then I'm used to spaniel ears and thats often what happens with them. Twice Lot has had to have a sedative and have grass seeds taken out of her ears.   . Its probably not the same with GR's though. Poor Teddy - hope he's a bit calmer now


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Poor Teddy. I'd take him back if he's still distressed.


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Well I've just come home tonight and they're still very hot, he's not quite as distressed but I think that's just because I haven't been near them with drops etc.  Its my work xmas meal tomorrow lunchtime so I'm going to go to that and then come home and take him back before the weekend - I'll ring them at 8.30 to make the appt - bless him!

Hope all the other critters are ok! 

Axxxxxxxxx


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Mandy, sorry to hear Ted's not getting better   Freddy also feeling very sorry for himself tonight. he has been sick three times - i think I might just set up a monthly direct debit with the vet, that way I might be able to build up some credit!!! 

I'll give him a couple of days and take him Saturday morning if he's still not right, hopefully he's just eaten something a bit dodgy. Hope Ted starts to feel better soon xx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Greeneyed I was thinking the same!   Was wondering whether just to get my employer to send salary straight to vet and cut out the middle man! 

I hope Freddy is soon better!

Axxx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I think I should too  . Lottie managed to knock the bin over and it was all over the house  . God alone knows what she's eaten though - thats what I'm worried about.
She def hand some leftover toast and scrambled egg - which is fine, and some mushroom peelings, and a banana skin. Its all the non-food stuff I'm worried about   

What are they like


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

well I'm £35 poorer again   We now have anti-inflammatory drops as well as anti-biotic drops as well as anti-biotic tablets and painkillers!   Still hopefully he'll feel better soon!

Hope Lotpot's ok!

Axxxxxxx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Ooooh - hope Teddy feels better soon 

Lottie is fine - norty but fine. Just found an egg shell in her bed


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Little minx!

Well this morning he's still shaking his head!  Vet did say that she thinks the head shaking is partly because its very waxy down there in his ears and that's itchy, so she thinks he's suffering from a bad itch as much as anything else - I did think how does she know they're not her ears!  

Axxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Poor Teddy, I hope he starts to get better soon  

Freddy is having a bath tonight - he was rolling around in ectasy in a field yesterday for ages. I was very disturbed when I saw some fur and realised it was a dead animal he was rolling on! 

xx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Ewwww gross Freddy!   

Teddy's still not right   Bless him, he's a bit better than he was but still not right.

Axxxxxxxx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Happy New Year to all our GR Buddies! 

Teddy had a fab christmas and a NY in kennels!   He's just come back now gone straight out into garden rolled round in flowerbed and come in caked in mud!  I am quite cross and DH is nearly bursting a blood vessel!  Think only thing to do is wait til it dries and brush it out! 

Hope all our other GR's and honorary GR are ok? (Although i know Lottie has been a naughty girl over Christmas/NY!!  )

Take care all

Axxxxxxxx


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Sorry for the late reply! Happy New year everyone!!! 

Fred had a great time over the holidays with lots of attention and extra long walks - now back to boring reality and rubbish walks as I am struggling a bit with SPD at the moment so no big adventures for us - he is being a suprisingly good boy however. 

We are having new flooring put down on Tuesday - hurrah no more muddy carpets!! 

I hope you are all well 

Love Greeneyed xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Happy New Year everyone. 

Dare I ask what Lottie has been up to over Xmas? 

Is Teddy fully recovered now? 

Glad Freddy is being understanding at the mo. 

Mine are fine. Daisy is upset that the Xmas tree has gone and is hoarding branches that didn't make it as far as the recycling yesterday. She's sorted herself a den at the side of the garden where she can see the front and both sides of the house, so we've let her take the last branches there. She's already dug a little hole to hunker down in, and has a bed, toys and some cardboard she's smuggled out there. Bless. 

Honey isn't so happy as she's on a diet. Xmas was a bit to good for her and she and I are working on losing weight together.


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Just had to take Honey to the vets as she's been scooting a lot over the weekend. She had very full anal glands poor love. Also weighed her and she's 40.6kg   Apparently the Bakers Light food we had her on before Xmas (thankfully we've already switched back to James Wellbeloved) is really bad and most of the overweight dogs at the vet are on that. 

Better take her off for a walk now.....

How's everyone else?


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Hi Cath, 

Poor honey   - It's so hard keeping their weight down isn't it when they are completely food obsessed! How terrible about Bakers light. 

Freddy is on James Wellbeloved and he has been so much better on it - it is bloody expensive however which is a pain. 

Fred is his usual self - no vets trips for a few weeks fortunately - famous last words......... 

Love Greeneyed xx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Morning all!!

40.6KG that's a little on the chubby side isn't it?!  Teddy weighs 38kg and he's a boy!  

Glad they're all doing ok, my boy is sat looking very sorrowful as we speak as I am on half day off today, going in at lunch and he's sat giving me sad eyes because we've not been anywhere! 

Axxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

40.6 is a LOT chubby and it's a big shocker to realise we've let her get that bad. 

They're both in my bad books now though as they disappeared on our walk and it took over 2 hours to find them (think they'd turned back to try and find me after they got their heads out of the rabbit holes   ) On the bright side, it will help Hon lose some weight. 

Hope yours are all behaving.


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Cath, what a nightmare I would have been distraught!!! Freddy has just fallen over on the new laminate floor - oh dear, I hope he gets used to it!! 

ooh forgot to add - someone offered me a 6 month old jack russell ***** this morning, I see her out regularly and she is absolutely gorgeous. I almost said yes straight away, I was very up for it then thankfully I have managed to talk myself out of it - I read the breed profile and they are not recommended for young kids also I am not sure how I'll get along pushing a buggy with Fred yet, never mind a crazy jack russell as well. 

I hope I don't see her the next couple of days as she is so cute and I am so tempted. It is so not the right thing to do though so wouldn't be fair on the dog in case it didn't work out. - If I wasn't pregnant she would probably be here already  

Love Greeneyed xx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Greeneyed, I am a dog lover but even I think that Freddy is enough with your impending arrival hun!   

Cath I would also have been frantic and would probably have insisted that the Police scrambled the force helicopter to find him!    It's situations like those which are why Ted isn't allowed off his lead unless DH is with us as he always come back for him, but yet sometimes when I shout him and we're out with Dh he just looks as if to say who you talking to and then wanders off!  Then when DH shouts come here he always does! 

Hope you're over that nasty shock now hun, it's a terrible thing to have happened!

Axxxx


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Umm wasn't it four days ago I uttered famous last words! Fred has been poorly for the last two days and is waking us up in the night again. I am starving him today, then chicken and rice and if he is not better over the weekend it will be the vets again for an injection and some tablets - and another £70 bill! 

Hope all the other doggies are well and that you al have a nice weekend xx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Get well soon Freddy 

Love the story of the old christmas tree den Cath  . We sure do have some characters on this thread . A few years ago I went to America and the people who 'looked after' Lottie lost her for 3 hours. Its a miracle she found her way back to their house. I still go cold when I think of it.

Well I think Lottie has gone beserk - I think having me at home for 4 weeks has sent her . She not being having her daily discipline at Grandmas . I woke up this morning and _somebody_ during the night had put all the toilet rolls at the top of the stairs  . It was like a booby trap. I can't think who could have done it


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Bless her!

Are you starting to feel better Emma as time is marching on?  When are you back at work?

I hope all the GR cheekies are OK!   Young Edward is fast asleep at the moment! 

Axxxxxxx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hi Amanda

Blimey    Just saw your signature    . WOOHOO!!!!!!!!!!!  

I've been off work now for 4 weeks - it might even be 5. I have never felt so ill. The last few days and even this morning, I thought it was passing but feeling just ghastly again this evening. I could  with frustration. But thanks for asking   

Well LoopyLot is off again  . She was in the garden and scratched the back door to be let in, so I opened the door and..................... she just sat there looking at me . No amount of calling would get her in  . Crazy - then suddenly she came bounding in


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Is Freddy feeling a bit better now Greeneyed?

Emma - had to laugh at the loo rolls. I'm glad Daisy hasn't worked that one out yet. 

How's Teddy?

We've just got back from a week in Devon with daily trips to Woolacombe beach. The girls, particularly Honey, absolutely loved it and Hon was running around so much she's lost a fair amount of weight. Still a way to go but it's so nice seeing her act like a puppy again. Daisy's boyf has come round for a welcome home walkies so poor dh has gone out for an hour walk straight after a 5 hour drive


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Aw that sounds lovely Cath, I can't wait to take Freddy to the beach again. 

It's been like a bad episode of Supernanny here today except with a dog! I have spent an hour trying to get Fred to stay in the lounge as we are decorating the kitchen and dining room where he sleeps. He keeps barking and carrying on and running up the stairs. I must have dragged him down 10 times. He gets on the landing lays on his back snarling and refusing to move - all the while I am getting madder and madder and I am sure he is finding it funnier and funnier - he is such a so and so - he is so stubborn that he has to do the opposite of what you want and won't give in! - after an hour of this he is finally in the lounge and being quiet - probably chewing the furniture as revenge   Fortunately my friend is having him tomorrow - he can't bear to be seperated if he thinks there is something going on so just constantly plays up for attention - I won't even go into what he has been doing in the garden to try and get me to go out and play with him but suffice to say I don't have high hopes for my plants this summer!! 

I have been really struggling to get about the last couple of days and dragging around a huge retriever really is no help, it's a good job he's so gorgeous and has such big brown eyes - he knows I'll forgive him later on  

Emma sorry to hear you are having such a tough time - I hope you are feeling a bit better today. xx

Mandy you were so right about that jack russell - can't imagine how stressed I would be getting, with that charging about as well! xx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

hehe!!!! I feel so lucky to have such a good boy!   Although this morning he ran out into garden and rolled round on wet muddy grass!  Still he's a good lad really and is laid down looking v cute at the moment!  Just wish he'd start walking around Charley instead of standing on his (Charley is our poor cat). 

Axxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Evening all

How are our little GR's this week?

I hope Freddy is behaving himself and the girls are all being angelic!   My little Teddy Bear is looking a bit sad!   I can't work out why he's looked like it for a couple of days, he's eating, drinking etc but just looks sad which I know sounds  but I know what I mean! 

I gave him extra treats tonight to help cheer him up! 

Axxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Did the treats work Mandy? 

Mine are fine. I've been away a few days and missed them terribly. Soooo lovely to come back to a proper GR welcome. Hon has started to lose her weight and is looking so much better for it.


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

I wish I'd started to lose my weight and look better for it  

I'm not sure if it worked or not tbh! DH has been off today with him and he seems chirpier tonight (a scheduled day off he didn't take it specially cos Ted looked sad!   ) He has been giving DH the run around over the last hour or two, keeps skipping up and down to back garden, he lets him out and then he just sits gazing up at the stars!!  

Glad Hon's looking better - I will take inspiration from this as one chubby to another!  


Axxxx


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Hi Mandy, glad Teddy is feeling better - sounds like he is up to usual retriever antics - the only way we get Fred in from the garden is with a treat or by squeaking his "quack quack" - (soft toy duck) and shouting quack quack out of the back door - the neighbours must think we are insane  

Glad to hear about Honey's weight loss - well done Cath! Fred has been starved again due to upset tummy - he has been poorly three times in the last two weeks, I think I have figured out the cause however - I saw him eating berries in the park yesterday - we'll need to avoid that spot for a bit! 

Hope you all have a great weekend - love Greeneyed xx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Retrievers and tummys seem to be a common theme Greeneyed!  It's because they'll eat anything and it doesn't matter whether its officially edible or not!  

We also show Teddy his toy dog and shout come and get your baby to get him in!   We're going out tomorrow to our favourite woodland with DH's camera (he's quite into photography) and hopefully he's going to take some good pictures of Master Edward!  But we'll see if the "subject" will sit still for long enough! 

Enjoy your weekends ladies and doggies.

Axxxxxxx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Norty Lottie  . She broke into the lounge at mum and dads when we were all still in bed. I heard much naughtiness going on so came to the top of the stairs to call her back. She totally ignored me so I started coming down the stairs and fell    . Right from the top to the bottom. On my bum and back and not bump thankfully. Had to go to A&E and might have broken my wrist - still got to find out.

Thats it!!!!!!!!!!! Some serious training is going to be happening. She really shouldn't just ignore me totally all the time. Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

That IS a norti lottie! She needs discipline before your bubs arrives!  

Glad to hear your bump was ok though.

Axxxxxxxx


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Emma, 

You poor thing that must have been pretty scary - I hope you are okay. 

Mandy please post some of the pics on here. 

Um Fred's tummy problems may not have been the berries. There is a poo on the lawn with what looks like a half digested sock in it!! 

xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Em - you poor thing, and norty Lottie.

Greeneyed - sorry couldn't help chuckling at the news of the sock.


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Me too


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Well today he has been depositing peices of yellow rubber all round the woods! Must have eaten a ball in the park yesterday! 

I have cut his food down a bit recently as he has had  a dodgy tummy - he is obviously filling up on non edible items instead!! 

He'll never learn!


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Oh he is sooooooo norty    

We're back at home now and we're both bored. Got used to living with some company and now we're back home  . 

Mandy - is there any pictures? xx


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Well Freddy had a great time in the park this morning though I nearly had to take him home for being so naughty! 

He ran in the park, so excited, kicking up snow and sticking his head in it. – No dogs to play with so he saw a boy (about 3 years old) with a sledge and ran up to him, it scared him and made him cry. Anyway we walked on a bit and I let him off again, he ran straight towards the boy who started running for dear life, Freddy picked up his pace and completely took him out. The boy lay face down in the snow too scared to move till his mum picked him up. Fortunately she was cool about it, but I felt awful!! – If it hadn’t have been my dog, I would have been wetting myself however, as it looked so comical! 

Poor little lad, 5 minutes later another dog came in the park and did the same thing – they left shortly after that! – Anyway it was then a reet dog fest and he spent 45 minutes having a great time with all his mates! 

That lady is probably on the phone to the dog warden, I felt awful their fun in the park had been spoiled. Freddy is a brute! 

I hope all our other furry friends have a great day in the snow today. 

Love Greeneyed xx 

Ooh yes and Mandy - pictures please!!


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Here is my beautiful boy in the snow today and with his friends holly and george in the park xx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

OMG Greeneyed he's soooooooo grown up!   Bless him!

No photo's   Yesterday the weather here was really dreary and DH said the light wasn't good enough so we didn't do piccy's we just did a nice walk!

Em - I hope you and Lottie pops are settling back at home!  are you back at work yet?

Teddy's just been out in our tiny bit of snow tonight and was running along it as if it was hot, he was soooo funny!   

Axxxxxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Greeneyed - he's gorgeous, and so big already. Daisy says hello there


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Aw thanks - I know he is already as big or bigger than all the other retrievers we meet in the park - it is a year since we picked him up at the end of this month! I can't believe it. He has been so naughty again this morning - just running around having a gay old time and completely ignoring me. Despite an hour in the park he still layed down and refused to leave at the entrance - very embarrassing! 

I hope you all have fun in the snow today xx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)




----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Cath it says image not available


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

I can't remember how to get the code to put in off photobox 

Says to put this link in but doesn't seem to work


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Hi Cath, I tried your original link again and it seems to work now - was probably just me! She is gorgeous - I'll show Freddy later  

xx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

How's everyone (canine and human) today? Dh took Hon to the vet nurse yesterday and she's lost 3.5kg in the month since she last went.  V pleased with her progress, and she'll now be allowed a decent piece of her birthday cake (liver and bacon) next week.


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Ow   I can't see the photo

We're OK. Poor Lottie hasn't been out for a few days because of the snow and ice, and I'm too worried aout falling over. So she's just having to loon around the garden. Feel a bit guilty but sure she'll survive.

Ooooh great weight loss Hon


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Emma, after falling on the ice this morning I don't blame you! I have seen the midwife this afternoon and everything is okay but I cried for about an hour afterwards, more out of shock than anything!  

Poor Freddy ended up with a very short walk! I bumped into our next door neighbours and burst into tears on them which was pretty embarrassing   but bless them they came round a couple of hours later to take Freddy off my hands and he has been out for a walk and having a great time with his best friend holly so hopefully I'll get away without taking him later. I so wish they would grit the pavements Grrrr  

Cath Well done you and Honey on the weightloss, that's brilliant!


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Oh no poor Greeneyed!  Did Freddy pull you over or was he innocent? 

I won't take Teddy out in the ice because he pulls me over so he always has to wait for DH.  Hon has done so well, I am ashamed as a human I can't do anywhere near so well!  She's given me inspiration though if Hon can do it so can i!!!!! Although she can't go and buy her own grub which probably helps   

It's Teddy's birthday (and mine) a week on Monday when is Hons?  Teddy and I are having cake too although we haven't decided what yet?! 

Axxxxxx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Oh blimey Greeneyed  . Lottie would pull me over - I just know she would  . So its her own fault she has to stay in  .

Mmmm Amanda - M&S do fab chocolate birthday cakes. My niece had one a few weeks back and it was AMAZING!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Greeneyed, you poor thing. I'm not surprised you're in shock. Glad the midwife was able to reassure you though. 

Amanda - I was just thinking this morning that if someone else was controlling my food the way we do Honey's,maybe I would have lost that weight too instead of having put back everything I lost at the beginning   

Honey's birthday is the 13th, when she'll be 5, and Daisy will be 2 on the 11th. I'm v sad and spent more on their b'day cake than I would spend on one for dh as got it at Daisy's Dog Deli and I had to get one big enough for them to share with their boyfs.  

Emma - I'm sure Lottie won't mind missing out on walkies for a few days, and it's better for you to be cautious. 

Saying walkies reminded me, dh had his oldies on Steve Wright on Monday and when they were doing the bio bit Steve was calling the girls names out and said walkies - they thought their luck was in!


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Aww Cath, we're all in it together hun! 

DH's is on Sunday (8th), Me and Teddy are both on 16th (T's 5 this time too).  When we got Teddy we picked that litter because they were born on my birthday (nothing to do with the amazing pedigree and £800!!!!   typical blonde decision eh?!  )

Anyway off to Darwen today with DH to pick up a petrol tank for his motorbike.  Teddy has just got in trouble for digging up cat poo again so he's in disgrace! 

Ttfn

Axxxxx


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

They are such lovely creatures!!! 

Freddy has surpassed himself today by going into a baby's pram and pinching baby's breadstick!   Fortunately baby was non plussed and mum laughed - Thank God! I am dreading picnic season again we will definately have to avoid the park! 

Wow tons of birthday's coming up - best wishes to everyone, I bet all the doggies get spoiled! 

Love Greeneyed xx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

OMG - I remember Lottie doing that once. A couple were having a romantic picnic on a blanket in the field    . OMG - it was just utter chaos. By the time I got over there she was literally lying in the middle of the food/blanket


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Freddy has crashed various picnics, absconding with sausage rolls, chicken etc - It is so embarrassing! I see his nose lifting up and sniffing the air and I think oh no he has sniffed out some food, then I see him running like a dog posessed to the other side of the park and straight into someone's lunch, no amount of shouting will get him back! xx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

We're very lucky that no-one has picnics in the fields we walk in. Every year there's a golden retriever show near Ipswich though and Honey takes full advantage of the picnic blankets all around. Thankfully she's not the worst by a LONG way. Last year a poor woman was walking through with a tray of bbq food when a goldie jumped up at her trying to tip the tray over. Thankfully being used to the breed her reactions were amazing and the food survived but I was v glad it wasn't honey.


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

They are so greedy - definately not to be trusted around food at all. I want to take Freddy camping but would definately have to keep him tied up or he would be ruining all the bbqs on the campsite! 

I bet it was hilarious having all those Goldens around picnics at the show - it must have been hard work for everyone!  

Speaking of food, Freddy has eaten something dodgy again so we are at the vets tomorrow. Have had to get up the last few nights for him to go out and it needs sorting now, poor thing. This time I think it is my fault. I was a sucker for his big brown eyes after Sunday dinner and gave him a roast potato and some pork   - I am a bad mummy


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

They are the greediest dogs I have ever met!   I did think as Cath was telling the story that it was a bit daft having a picnic at a Goldie show!!  ^roflmoa^

Axxxxx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Teddy's had a wonderful birthday!!! 

He's been out all day and we've been to his three favourite places!  He's paddled through water, run about til he's senseless and had a generally brilliant time - he's now fast asleep on kitchen floor! 

Hope all other GR's are well!!!

Axxxx


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Mandy, that sounds brilliant - it's great watching them have a good time xx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Awww it so was, it made my birthday as well as his watching him splash about with Dh, DH was laughing at him and he was wagging his tail and running about it was awesome!

How's Fredster?

Axxxx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Just thought I'd post you this piccy of teddy at his birthday "party" yesterday!!










Axxxx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Awwwwwwww - such a sweetie


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Aw he is gorgeous!!!! What a smashing picture! 

Looks like he is having a great time. Freddy is feeling better thank you but he is being very naughty indeed! He is being so awkward, whatever I ask him to do he does the opposite - he is definately being a terrible teenager! Ah well, only a year till he's two   

xx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

AmandaB1971 said:


> They are the greediest dogs I have ever met!  I did think as Cath was telling the story that it was a bit daft having a picnic at a Goldie show!!  ^roflmoa^
> 
> Axxxxx


Does seem a bit daft when put like that 

Glad you and Teddy had a nice birthday.

Daisy and Honey's party was a disaster. One friend brought along his aunt with her boxer and he was a right thug and nearly caused a nasty fight. Plus the cake didn't arrive  Won't be doing it again, even though last year with dogs we know it was fine.


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Oh Cath, that's rubbish, sorry


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Cath that's such a shame hun.  Why do people insist on socialising dogs who should have asbo's?  It makes me so mad as GR's seem to be sitting targets for aggressive dogs because they are so placid and gentle themselves.

Bummer about the cake. 

Big sloppy kisses from Teddy to both girls!

Axxxxx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Oh nooooooooooo - a norty dog spoiled the party


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Girls are returning sloppy kisses, especially Daisy who is a BIG tart and thinks Teddy is gorgeous in that pic. 

The dog cake people sent an apology in the form of a free cake so the girls are a bit happier today - they don't have to share it now


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

well and they don't want to share it with some stroppy pants who tried to fight with them! 

Axxxxx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Morning Ladies!

How are all the GR's (& Lottie) this week?

I'm sure like young Teddy they are looking forward to Summer, lighter nights and better weather (aren't we all!  )

Teddy suffered a trauma yesterday, he was home alone with Dh who had soup for his lunch and gave Teddy the two crusts off the loaf - dry!  He didn't even butter it for him how bad is that?  I can just imagine Teddy's face when he got that because of course I always butter his bread for him! 

Anyway, better get ready for work.

Ttfn

Axxxxx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

ABUSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! NO BUTTER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That must mean he hadn't even put a dot of marmite on it  . Men!!


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Ted doesn't really do marmite, he's more of a lemon curd or jam dog really!   

Axxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Poor Teddy, such abuse! Honey is a peanut butter girl herself although any topping will do


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Well, yes I don't know who I think I'm kidding teddy wouldn't turn down anything edible (or inedible probably  ) 

He's looking a bit peeved this morning cos he knows that we should be going out, but because its raining DH has a really bad back and i have crippling AF pains we've not gone and he keeps looking at his lead looking at DH then at me etc   I swear he keeps narrowing his eyes! 

How are all the others?  How are the dieting doggies?  Teddy's not doing well with his diet, if I cut down his food he just steals food so it's not quite working at the mo!! 

Axxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Goldies can just do "the look" can't they?   I'm getting it as I kept Hon on the lead during her favourite part of the walk to stop her rabbiting for another 3 hours. 

The diet is still going ok, though I think has slowed now. Have you tried the light/senior versions of food Mandy? We changed Hon to the wellbeloved light and she thinks she's getting the same but is actually getting less calories from it. Otherwise she'd be scavenging too.


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi Cath

No we haven't tried the light version of food, but I think he'd fall for that!   He's nearly run out so when I got to Pets at home this week I'll get him WW version of food!

In the end after an hour of "the look" we gave in and went on our travels, found him some water to play in and he had a great time!  Dh took more piccys and teddy was trying to knock him in the weir!   Great fun for Teddy (and Dh secretly had a good time) and now they're both asleep! 

Axxxxx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I always give Lottie the light version of her normal food. She'd be so podgy without that  

These pups - they do have great 'looks'


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

How are all our Goldies and Lottie this week?

All well I hope.  Teddy has learnt to swim today, I am soooooooooo proud!  DH has been teaching him for weeks (who said they can swim intuitively - not this fella!) and today he did it, he swam along with Dh on the bank walking along encouraging him and he had his little head held high bless him!   The water was only up to his tummy he could've stood in it but Dh thought that was best to help him gain his confidence! 

Hope all the others are ok.  Not heard from the Fredster for a while?  Hope you're ok Greeneyed.

Axxxxxxx


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Hi Mandy, 

I am good thanks. Freddy is his usual self - very naughty and had the runs again last night so is being starved today  

That is dead exciting about Teddy swimming, I was so proud when Fred first did it - I bet he does it all the time now, you won't be able to keep him out of the water!! 

Love Greeneyed xx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Ah - how sweet of lovely Teddy    .

Loopy Lot had to learn to swim blooming fast when she launched herself into a lake     . Now she jumps in anywhere which is terrifying as gawd forbid if there was any kind of current   .

She just LOVES water.


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

LadyLottie said:


> Loopy Lot had to learn to swim blooming fast when she launched herself into a lake    . Now she jumps in anywhere which is terrifying as gawd forbid if there was any kind of current  .
> 
> She just LOVES water.


Why does that just NOT surprise me!  

Teddy is as you say obsessed with water now, loves it! He's so funny because he still looks really proud of himself!

Em - I saw a beautiful 3 month old Cocker Pup tonight called Moby - He was absolutely gorgeous!

Right I'm off to make the Duncan Goodyear of the Dog world his tea! 

Axxxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Well done Teddy on learning to swim. Honey loves nothing better than swimming - especially if it's after a duck   Daisy isn't so sure though she will swim if pressed. 

Poor Freddy. Hope his tum is better soon. 

How's Lottie?

Our girls are fine though Daisy is feeling a bit put upon. In a moment of madness we offered to puppy sit a four month old collie for 2 1/2 weeks. Thankfully after 5 days she's starting to settle down a bit but poor Daisy is getting the brunt of her energy. They're also a bit terratorial about each others food but we'll get there.


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Dial A Dog Wash has just left having given Teddy a wash and brush up!  He's now rolling round the kitchen floor like a wriggly worm because he's been wet!  

Axxxx


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Dial a dog wash!! Sounds fantastic - do they cover Leeds? 

We were planning on bathing Fred tonight but it is such a trauma - I usually have to get in with him, but in my condition I'd rather not. - um will have to google for something similar!!! 

Fred does the same after a bath, rubs himself all over the place, I think they are trying to get some scent back. given half a chance Fred will do it in the garden and come in covered in mud!!

Cath it must be mental at your house at the moment I bet the next couple of weeks can't go quick enough. 

Freddy is geting worse unfortunately so it looks like another trip to the vets and another small fortune. I have just spent £35 on special food for him which will only last a week. Not sure if my statutary maternity allowance will cover Fred's costs, never mind anything else  

Love Greeneyed xx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Greeneyed they do cover all over the country as its a franchise!  Google it, you'll not regret it, they're great and so much easier than doing it yourself!  Hope the little fella's soon better.

Axxxxx


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

thanks mandy I have checked it out - unfortunately they don't do Leeds. 

To be honest I don't think it's for Fred. It takes two of us to bath him and he hates it - I don't know how he'd cope with a stranger in a van - it would be mayhem - he is terrified of hair dryers and he would be mortified to smell of cologn, I think it would probably be the worst experience of his life (and the dog groomers)  

I went up to the vets yesterday for some more food for Fred as the stuff I ordered hasn't arrived. He seems to be a little better today so here's hoping we don't need the vets. xx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Greeneyed I think it would be the dog groomer who would suffer most  

Teddy's good for her and he didn't used to be he was v awkward at first but I think he was a bit frightened  (He's not a brave soldier at all!  ) But thanks to her patience and gentle ways he's quite alright with it now (although he shakes like a real big baby when we put him in the bath!  )

Of course, even if it was in Leeds it wouldn't be same woman and I guess it's only as good as the groomers they employ.

Axxxxx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Lottie is OK now with the woman she goes to, but I know she was difficult at first due to a bad experince at the previous place I took her  . Although I only recently found out that she had to put a muzzle thing on her and give her sausage pieces through it to get her trained   . Now she apparently even knows which order her legs and feet are trimmed in and lifts them up in turn   

But today.................... very norty again. She stole more chocolate at mums. Mum panicked after the Curly Wurly fiasco before and phoned the vet. They wern't worried as it was a small amount but suggested trying to make her sick by giving her water with mustard in - although they said she was unlikely to drink it. REALLY She bloody loved it!! Drank the whole bowl and then ran around wagging her tail madly for some more    

Crazy dog indeed


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

they obviously know all the tricks! Sausages would work for Freddy too! I hope Lottie is okay this morning - she loves her chocolate!!


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Greeneyed said:


> they obviously know all the tricks! Sausages would work for Freddy too! I hope Lottie is okay this morning - she loves her chocolate!!


She's like her Aunty Mandy!!  

Axxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Just found out that the puppy we're sitting managed to climb onto the dining room table and knock off a bowl of white chocolate buttons (a pretty big bowl) which she's finished. She must have done it yesterday evening when I wasn't looking   So used to our dogs who don't climb on surfaces or tables...... Thankfully she seems ok, though will keep an eye on her.


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

I think (though I may be wrong) that white chocolate isn't too bad for them. Wish I had a bowl of white chocolate buttons


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Oh Lottie sooooo wishes she had been there   

White chocolate is the least harmful, and some dogs are fine altogether with chocolate. Dark chocolate is the worst offender xxx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

LadyLottie said:


> Oh Lottie sooooo wishes she had been there


  I bet she does! They'd have hit her on the back of the head as they fell off! 

Axxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Thankfully no ill effects from the choc. I know our dogs are pretty hardy when it comes to choc as we have a choc business so they're often to be found raiding a bin bag for rejects, just wasn't sure about the puppy. I'd love to say my girls would happily share with their GR (inc honorary GRs) friends but then they wouldn#t be retrievers would they  

have any of you seen Marley and me yet? Dh and I went this afternoon. I howled my eyes out at the end. Though thought there wasn't enough of Marley's really bad antics in the first half. They made it more about the people and less about the dog


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Hi Cath, completely agree re Marley and me, much preferred the book - cried loads at the end, but I did think they dragged out the scene at the vets way to long. 

Freddy has surpassed himself this morning by eating a condom in the park. I got him to leave it first time, then just when I thought he had forgotten about it, he legged it half way across the park and by the time I got to him he'd eaten it - yuk!! 

Hope it comes out the other end tomorrow!!!


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Our board has gone a little quiet, I hope I didn't disgust anyone with my last post  

Since then Freddy has eaten half a baseball cap, which made him quite sick!! - What a stupid animal  

I hope all our other furry friends are okay xx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Greeneyed - sadly nothing a GR does can put me off, after Hon raided a bin inthe bathroom once and ate some pretty nasty stuff. Freddy sounds a handfull.

Not been on as been busy with choc and with the pup. Henna has gone home now and Daisy looks a bit lost without her playmate. Whilst she was here though Henna chewed a dining room chair, the tv cabinet, my work shoes, several books and a king size duvet. And that's just the stuff we've noticed. She also can get stuff off kitchen surfaces - you can imagine the farts after she ate some egg mayo  

How are the other furbabies?


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hellooooooooooooooo

Likewise nothing would put me off them!  

Teddy is being a very good boy at the moment, DH is off for 3 weeks (since last Thursday) while we go to a wedding at weekend and then to look after me when I have my nose op on wednesday, so Teddy's had a playmate all week (DH ) and they seem to have been having a good time!  They're in the kitchen as we speak doing some photography!  (Think Teddy may be being a little bit of a hinderance but he's keen to be involved  )

Hope they're all well!

Axxxxxxx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hello  

We;re fine here. Lottie was in a funny with me last night - wouldn't come to bed   . Had to bribe her in the end. I'd been in hospital again for a few days so it might have been that.

But on Monday - well she did the unthinkable! Anybody feeling queasy look away now................................. she had a stuck poop   . Looked liked a tissue. Anyway, the weather was awful and she kept getting blown over whilest trying to poop it and she started to panic. I was just thinking I was going to have to put some rubber gloves and go and get it out     when........................... she bent round, pulled it out, and ate it     . OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

LadyLottie said:


> she had a stuck poop  . Looked liked a tissue. Anyway, the weather was awful and she kept getting blown over whilest trying to poop it and she started to panic. I was just thinking I was going to have to put some rubber gloves and go and get it out    when........................... she bent round, pulled it out, and ate it    . OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


   Oh my that is the funniest and most disgusting story we've had for a while! Gross Lottie, don't want a kiss from her for a bit now!  

Axxxx


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Freddy's antics sound lame by comparison!!!! 

Ah well, at least you didn't have to get involved!!  Hope you are okay after your hospital visit and you too Mandy I hope it all goes well with your opp. 

Cath, blimey I bet you're glad that pup's gone, sounds more of a handful than a GR pup even! 

Love Greeneyed xx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Greeneyed said:


> Ah well, at least you didn't have to get involved!!


  You do get to that point dont you, when you can overlook their gross behaviour so long as they don't involve you in it!!!  I've just remembered, last week Teddy was obviously sick in the night on the laminate floor but then recycled it before I got up, so when I arrived on scene there was just a big wet mark and a few bits left behind!! I thought exactly like Greeneyed, Oh well at least I don't have to clean that up before work!  Still not quite as gross as Lotties "incident" though! 

Axxxx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Yup - truely truely foul. She ran into the house all pleased and waggy tailed - leapt up to try and give me a kiss    . I literally threw half a bag of dog breath treats on the floor - she normally has one at a time. OMG - still makes me feel ill. I shall never forget it


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I so wish I could record Lotties current snoring for you all to hear. Its incredible!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Bless her


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Have been a bad doggy mummy - although Lottie is very happy  . Run out of dog food so she had to have multi cheerios for breakfast  . She couldn't believe her luck - has been back to the bowl a thousand times to see if any more have appeared!!


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

I hope poor Lottie has food by now and not still muching Cheerios for Brekkie! 

Teddy is at kennels from the wedding this weekend and I miss him soooooooooo much!  DH will pick him up this morning but I won't see him til tonight 

Axxxxxxxxx


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Mandy, I know how you feel. Freddy was away this weekend as we had a guest who is allergic to dogs. it was so weird not having him in the house. I have to admit though it was nice having a lie in - and a clean house for a change  . 

Gave him tons of cuddles last night when he came home though xx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Oooh - I'd have put the guest in kennels   

HOORAH to seeing Teddy tonight.     

Lots went on a Charity Walk yesterday for Breast Cancer  . I didn't know - she just got taken with my mum and nieces. Apparently there were dog treats after each laps she got   . The local paper took her photo - good lord. I'll post the picture if we get it.
As a reward I bought her a bone. OMG - she insisted on bringing it to bed. Simply refused to let me take it downstairs. Was slurping and snuffling it all blooming night


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Bless Lottie, doing her bit for charity!! Can't believe you let her eat a bone on the bed!!


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Well I wouldn't exactly say let her.................. Do you honestly think I have any control at all about these things   . It wasn't a real bone - one of those trick ones with meat paste in but shhhhhhhhhhhhhh - she doesn't know that!!


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Well the boy's back!!   Dial a Dog Wash have just been and given him a wash and brush up and he smells all nice again now, thought it worth the investment as I'm going to be stuck in house with him for 2 weeks from Wednesday! 

Well Done Lots for the sponsored walk! I'm very impressed by her charity spirit!

Glad Freddy's back from kennels ok too.

Axxxx


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

I could do with Dial a dog round here! Freddy has been rolling in composting grass cutting for the last two days in the park and stinks!! xx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Teddy has just done the funniest but most typically retriever thing I've ever seen from him!   I've just been outside and stood on our bench at back door to throw bread up onto kitchen roof for birds.  Reason I did this was so greedy guts wouldn't just guzzle it all up off the grass.  As fast as I'm throwing it up he was trying to catch it!!   Then when he was unsuccessful in that as I got down and came in house I turned round and he's stood on bench weighing up if he could get on kitchen roof!!!  Two mouldy crusts aren't really worth risking your GR neck for are they?    So needless to say he's back in house with door shut til he forgets about it!

Hope you're all well.

Axxxxxxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

That's so funny. I'm surprised Hon hasn't thought of trying that one. 

Well done Lottie on doing a charity walk. 

How's Freddy? 

Hon and Daisy are fine. Nice and snuggly at the moment which is lovely.


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Mandy - he will NEVER forget about it - if he is anything like Fred  

Fred has really showed me up this morning. He ran on to the bowling green where there was a game in play and tried to pick up the bowls. Then his mate who is a lab puppy followed his lead and started doing the same. We managed to grab them and get them out of there but it was right in front of the park keeper and I am worried he'll say something about Freddy soon. 

This week Fred has already twice gone in his hut to try to steel his breakfast and rolled around on a pile of grass clippings he has just cut. Everytime he sees the park keeper he does something naughty right in front of him like running through the flower beds or chewing the shrubs. There are signs everywhere now in the park saying that dogs must be kept under reasonable control at all times - I am paranoid they are all directed at Fred   - I hope he doesn't get a ban!!


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

How's Freddy getting on with the Park Keeper this week? And the rest of our furry friends?

Just back from the vet for Honey's booster jabs. She's lost a bit more weight so is now 5kg down in total. Now Easter is out of the way we can spend more time with them and help her lose the last few kg. Dh is looking to book another week in Devon so that should do the trick, shame we can't go till June though. Sadly Hon has infected anal glands now   She was v good at the vets but she has to go back every two weeks to have them emptied and if the infection doesn't clear up she'll ahve to have an op to flush them out. Poor love, lots of cuddles coming her way.


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi

Teddy thinks he's the most neglected dog on the planet!   He's still got the life of riley mind you but he doesn't think so!  I am taking sooooooooo long to recover from this flaming nose operation and in the meantime he's not getting as many walks although I am here with him all day pandering to his every whim! 

Sorry to hear about Hon's anal glands, my last dog had anal gland trouble for years, he had them out in the end!

Axxxxxxxx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Me, dirty, never    

Axxx


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Hi Ladies, 

Sorry I have been absent for a while. Wow Teddy is so gorgeous - I want to eat him!! 

Mandy I hope you are recovering well and Cath i hope honey is getting better xxx


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Ladies, you have to check out this link - it is hilarious! I though Fred had mad dreams but wait till you see this one!!!


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

I'm going to have to wait till I get home to watch that   V poor of my work not to let us use fun sites.  

Hon is going back tomorrow for a check on her anal glands. I'm hoping she's lost a little more weight too as she's been quite active recently.

How's all the other goldies (honorary and otherwise)?


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

at the Doggy Doctors today Hon.   your weights ok and then you can have a little treat! 

Teddy's staying home alone with Daddy tonight while i go to London!  They have been home alone before but its rare and I keep reminding DH to feed, water and fuss him! DH keeps  and saying I am a responsible adult you know I can look after him!   that's true! 

Ttfn folks

Axxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Hope Teddy enjoys his boys night in!

Greeneyed - I've just noticed your ticker. Where did that time go? Not long now.

Hon did well at the vets. One gland was empty but the other was full and is still infected so it's back in 2 weeks again. Plus she's lost another .6kg which is fab. She's certainly looking a much sleeker dog and is running faster (not always a good thing with my dogs   ) these days.

Em - how are you and Lottie?


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

It's a Bank Holiday and Dh is at work so i thought I'd have a little lie in this morning.  Anyhow, at 8.30am I could hear a commotion outside and looked out to see two fire engines, ambulances, police etc and it seems the house 3 doors up was on fire   My poor little Teddy was so frightened, i quickly got dressed and went downstairs to see what was going on and as I went into the lounge, he was cowering and shaking on the floor!   Our house was all smoke-filled and stunk of smoke and he just looked so terrified.  The Fire Brigade evacuated us all and poor little Ted's legs would hardly hold him up while we got out they were shaking so much.  We're back in now but he is still looking traumatised! 

Hope you're all ok.

Axxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Poor Teddy. What a trauma. I hope your neighbours are ok too. 

Just back from a doggy fun day at one of our local pubs. Daisy let herself down on waggiest tail as she was more interested in Honey. And Honey didn't not eat the biscuit for long enough. Was great fun though.


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Sounds like a great day!  Neighbours don't deserve any sympathy!  (Sorry that's uncharitable!) They had been storing petrol and car tyres in the house  and they set light, they're a house full of drunks etc a bit like Shameless!  

Axxxxx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Oh no -- Poor Teddy . A big big hug and bottom sniff from his girlfriend .

Oooh that doggy fun day sounds funny  

Got some new pictures of my lickly girlie

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/gallery/displayimage.php?album=lastup&cat=8&pos=0

LL xxxx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

I just showed Teddy and he wagged his tail! 

Axxxx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I'm very glad he did - that was her best pose for him


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Hi Ladies, I hope all our furry friends are well. Freddy is being his usual self and jumped in the next door neighbours pond yesterday   He has a funny tummy so he is back on his special diet again - I am fairly sure it is my fault I hVE BEEN GIVING HIM LOTS OF TITBITS including toffees (which he absolutely loves - plus it's fun to watch him eat them) I am a bad mummy  

Emma - Lottie is gorgeous, also loving the new picture of you. 

Love Greeneyed xx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Greeneyed =- could be that Freddy is getting things to eat when you're not looking which upset his tum. Hope he's already feeling better. 

Em - lovely pic of Lottie. 

Amanda - how's Teddy?

Mine are good. Daisy has her boyf Oscar over today as his dad is helping dh at a market. They're a bit quiet so better go and check on them in a mo    Hon has to have an op soon to clear her botty out. She's currently booked in for Weds but it's dh's 40th on Tues and she'd have to miss out on the leftovers from his meal out so we're going to rearrange for another day. 

They've both picked up a new fave food. Cowpats   Two of the fields we walk through have had cows moved in so we can't avoid them and they both like a little snack on their way past (though I'm sure Hon is eyeing up the cows themselves as well and wondering when the steak will be ready   ) I just have to remember to tell dh when they've been snacking as he likes to give them a kiss when he gets home


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Cath ewwwwwwwww!!!!   Teddy is just the same, any sort of poo he sees while out he sees as an opportunity for a snack stop!   

Teddy's got a new "friend" although they've not met yet!   Our friends have just rescued a 2 year old Newfoundland and we're going to introduce them!  There old newfie Baxter died about 6 weeks ago and him and Teddy weren't friends as Baxter wasn't keen on other dogs.  Benson though apparently really likes other dogs so we're going to do a controlled introduction and see what happens! 

Good Luck for Hon's op!   Poor little chick!

Axxxxx


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Cath, good luck for honey's opp - the poor thing. Re the cowpats, Freddy loves them and we have to keep him on a lead when there are cowpats around as he gorges himself on them and makes himself sick (which you really don't want on your carpet!) At this time of year they are all runny and Fred comes running up with green paws and face and we know what he's been up to!! It's definatey his favourite kind of poo!!  

Amanda - I am so jealous that your friend has a newfoundland!! They are so gorgeous, like giant teddy bears! I hope they get on well together. 

Well Fred's tummy is better - Cath you are right he eats all sorts in the park so goodness know's what he picks up - we seem to be able to sort it now though without taking him to the vets. As soon as I see diarrhea I starve him for a day then feed him hills ID for two or three days and it seems to get him back on track. 

Love Greeneyed xx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hello all

We're staying at parents for a few days so Lottie VERY happy as they have bird feeders and things in the garden  . She'll get us evicted soon tho - already had 2 bins and some packets of tissues. Something funny - when she has a sleep over here on her own she always goes to bed when mum does and there is a ritual involved. As mum tells it, Lottie gets in her bed and has half a biscuit, mum then outs the other half on the dresser table and goes to the loo, Lottie sits a 'Good Girl' in her bed and then gets the other half when mum gets back from loo. Then she settles down and goes to sleep. Well - I'be observed this now and OH I DON'T THINK SO! When mums goes to the loo, Lottie actually tried EVERYTHING she can to get the other half a biscuit off the dresser. As soon as she hears the toilet flush she dives back into her bed and sits there all sweetly      . Unbelieveable!

Gosh - she does make me laugh tho......

Cath - Nothing wrong with a nice runny cowpat I'm sure    . Oooh - a botty op  . Por thing - hope its all goes well and Honey is soon back to normal. Missing out on the leftovers Scandalous - I'm glad to hear not  

Amanda - I do hope Teddy isn't finding himself a new chick     . Has the poor lickle boy recovered from the fire incident  . And I was reading the other day about your poor nose still     

Greeneyed - Lottie also did some food stealing the other day. She found my box of M&S fruit and stole out all the orange segments     . And then pooped in the lounge   . And I've 'lost' my black slippers, and one of my pink ones! She won't have eaten them - they must be in a den somewhere.

I've been taking Lottie over to my sisters more - they have 2 cats. They're all getting along OKish - mostly they just walk round each other staring and don't have much to do with each other. Until the other night........................... the little cat obviously decided Lottie was OK. Came in, walked over and sniffed her nose - that was OK. But then............ decided to rub up/cuddle Lottie and...................all hell let loose    . Tom and Jerry scene round the kitchen  

LL xxxxxx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Evening All

Noooo need for LottiePops to worry Benson is a boy!    Yes my nose is still a drama 

I can't stop tonight as I need to go through my finances with a fine tooth comb before DH gets home! 

Axxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

How are all the gorgeous goldies (honorary and otherwise)?

Mine are fine. Hon was in a bit of pain after her botty op but seems ok now. Daisy has been watching the Great Escape again and has managed to knock a bit of fence down so she could get out. All repaired now but I can see her eyeing it up like a demolition expert  

Both are v excited as it's the Eastern Counties Golden Retriever Show on Sunday. Lots of fun, frolics and doggies.


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Hi Cath, Glad to hear they are both well (if a bit naughty!!) - So jealous of you going to the show, I am sure it will be fabulous and the weather is going to be great this weekend xx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hello all   

I'm sure Greeneyed must have had Freddy's new playmate by now   

Well - Lotties latest adventure  . VERY VERY NORTY INDEED.

When I go to mums or my sisters, as long as we can park fairly near, I just let her out the car and she runs to the front doors and barks to announce us! So a couple of days ago we go to sisters and I let her out, and she ran up the road and straight into another house     . The people were bringing things out from the house into the car, and she just ran in the front door and into the kitchen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I couldn't exactly follow her in so I'm shouting 'Lottie Lottie' through the door and she was just ignoring me. OMG!! They had one of those Lassie dogs and the poor thing looked quite old - it came rushing out the house into the garden. It looked a bit stunned.
Luckily they laughed and the woman went in and eventually managed to shoo her out but she was having a right good nose round. I didn't ask but if the dog had any food down I bet she blooming ate it  

Then she bombed into my sisters and chased the poor cats out the back and up a tree  . Normally they just about leave each other alone. Obviously in some kind of chaos mood. 

How are the girls and Teddy?

LL xxxxx


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Hi Everyone, 

Yes sorry for not letting you all know sooner , I haven't got on line much - Daniel was born two weeks ago today. Freddy has been amazing - like a different dog! It's like he has grown up overnight! (aside from stealing food from unsuspecting people in the park still!) 

Emma - how embarrassing Freddy has also done that to me and investigated someone elses house. fortunately it was another dog owner who found it funny. 

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Ahhhhhhhhhh - BIG CONGRATS TO YOU AND BIG BROTHER FREDDY


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Congratulations greeneyed  How sweet that freddy has assumed the role of big brother. 

Em - poor you with lottie playing through the keyhole. Thankfully ours have only done that to friends so far. 

Amanda - how are you and teddy?


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hello all  

Lottie is being sooo sweet and fab at the moment. Or maybe I'm more obsessed with her than ever  

We had a giggle in the fields yesterday. She found another spaniel and they wouldn't leave each other alone. The other owners walked away but their's still didn't follow so in the end the shouted its key word 'Biccy'. Unofrutnately, that's also Lotties for emergency situations so off they both flew! I had to waddle over and explain, and Lottie had to have her biccy from them too  .

Then I hear some laughing round a corner and had a feeling she was involved. There was a group of WI members all lined up to have their photo taken, and there's Lottie sitting at the front!! They still took the photos. What a funny dog she is   

Hope the girls and boys are all OK xxxxxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Wanted to pop in and congratulate Greeneyed on her gorgeous baby!! Well Done hon!!

xxxxx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Evening All

How are our GR's and Lottie?

Teddy is so hot bless him he's like a little wilting flower!  He's sleeping loads and when he's awake he's just staggering about looking for ice cubes! 

Hope everyone else is ok.


Axxxxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

How are all the goldies (inc honorary) doing at the moment? Mine are fed up as I'm waiting for the fog to clear before I take them out. I've made the mistake of going out in this before and it's impossible to tell where they are. The batteries on the gps collar need charging so can't risk it just yet.


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Hi Ladies!! 

Sorry I have been away so long - i have had a break from the boards and to be honest have been a little scared of returning (thinking about infertilty again). I have been thinking about you all and your Goldens.  I hope you are all well - Freddy is his usual self - he is known as fish and chip Fred in the park after his penchant for stealing chips.  Emma, huge congratulations on your baby xx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Fish and Chip Fred  

We're fine thanx hun - Lottie has settled into her Big Sister role very well indeed  . Although she has run into the road twice recently as she tried to come out with me when I leave the house with A  . Just had to spend £100 on a new gate which I could have done without (she can open the current one with her paw  ), but obviously I'd pay triple to keep her safe. Little scamp that she is  .

Unfortunately tho she has been tiddling in the house a bit  . Its not her fault really - she's just confused with the night feeds and keeps thinking its time to get up. I found her sitting by her bowl waiting for her breakfast at 3.30am


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Glad to hear you are all well - hopefully the night feeds won't last too long and Lottie (and you) can start getting up at a civilized time again. Freddy is very put out when I come down in the middle of the night - he goes upstairs to get more kip


----------

